# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Ma vie de confin

## fredoche

Pour vous changer les ides, pour jipt au moins mais les liens vimo ne marchent plus :



```
https://vimeo.com/398845160
```

a c'est ce matin, une cinquantaine de grandes aigrettes qui viennent de dcoller et qui se posent un peu plus loin. Je souffle parce que je viens de traverser une centaine de mtres de chemin de terre sous 20 cm de flotte, et il ne fallait pas que je pose le pied de mon VTT  ::mrgreen::  
Et un VTT est moyennement amphibie en fait

Pour les curieux un hibou moyen duc juvnile film il y a quelques annes par ma voisine :


```

```

Il y en avait 3, nous les entendions toutes les nuits

Et en pice attache un dortoir de milans noirs au lac de Laives. 570 milans compts ce soir l. C'est un dortoir sur leur route de migration, un truc unique en Europe

----------


## fredoche

et donc ce matin pour ma sortie sportive, je ne risquais pas de contaminer grand monde  :;): 

je suis sur la digue de la Cosne, un ensemble de rus qui drainent les prairies de Bresse et se collectent dans cette sorte de rivire, pour finir un peu plus loin dans la Sane. Toute la zone du panorama s'appelle "les prairies inondables" et reoit foultitude doiseaux migrateurs de toutes tailles dont les plus emblmatiques sont les cigognes et les aigrettes, les hrons garde-boeuf, les courlis cendrs, des canards de toutes sortes, et bien sur des tas d'oiseaux sdentaires dont des hrons cendrs, des buses variables, des faucons plerins, des faucons crcerelles, des chouettes, des hiboux, des rossignols, etc.
La zone l est classe *Natura2000*

----------


## fredoche

la mme photo samedi matin :

et ce matin


C'est ce qui attire beaucoup d'oiseaux

----------


## fredoche

Et enfin une petite devinette : Comment s'appelle cette fleur cousine de la tulipe ? Photographie ce matin bien sur

Vous pouvez chercher avec vos enfants les tltravailleurs  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut!

Ouais! Quelqu'un sur la Taverne !  ::yaisse2:: 




> Et enfin une petite devinette : Comment s'appelle cette fleur cousine de la tulipe ? Photographie ce matin bien sur


Hum .. alors ...  a vue de nez, a ne se fume pas, je dirais ... : <spoiler>"Fritillaire damier"</spoiler>
Bon, j'avoue, je triche  ::oops::  (et je ne sais mme pas si c'est correct): j'ai utilis PlantNet. J'ai pris en photo l'cran, et il a trouv  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredoche

presque sunchaser, presque...  ::mrgreen:: 
dit :  je la connais sous un autre nom mais si c'est bien a  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

> presque sunchaser, presque... 
> dit :  je la connais sous un autre nom mais si c'est bien a


Ce week-end, finalement, je vais avoir le temps de m'occuper de mon jardin (si il flotte pas) -> j'enverrai si tu veux moi aussi une photo de petite fleur a deviner . Si celles auxquelles je pense sont sorties, pas sur ...

----------


## Jipt

Bonne ide, ce fil, a va nous changer  ::ccool:: 




> Pour les curieux un hibou moyen duc juvnile film il y a quelques annes par ma voisine


Ah, magnifique ce hibou qui ne quitte pas des yeux l'objectif qui le filme, comme s'il savait ce qui se passait. Impressionnant !

Impressionnantes galement, tes prairies inondables, te reste plus qu' acheter un pdalo, comme a, puisque tu as l'entranement du vlo, tu ne seras pas dpays.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, je passe pour la devinette, je n'ai jamais t trs fort avec les plantes, mais du coup je me permets de squatter ton topic avec cette image (dsol, pas pu faire mieux) d'une bestiole trouve ce matin sur un mur de ma chambre, bestiole qui mesure environ 1,5  2 mm de long, ronde et bossue comme une coccinelle mais noire avec des taches blanches et qui se dplace  environ 5 m/h. Quelqu'un saurait ce que c'est ?


PS : les vidos fonctionnent, mais faut pas tre press, ou alors regarder  des heures de noctambule.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> dit :  je la connais sous un autre nom mais si c'est bien a


Je ne me souviens pas avoir dj vu cette fleur. C'est quoi le nom commun chez vous ?

----------


## fredoche

> Je ne me souviens pas avoir dj vu cette fleur. C'est quoi le nom commun chez vous ?


Le mme nom de fleur en fait, mais au lieu d'voquer un jeu de plateau pour la varit, c'est le nom d'un gallinac. Visiblement, c'est la mme varit en fin de compte.

Pour moi c'est bien une coccinelle Jipt. J'en ai plein chez moi  la sortie de l'hiver, je me demande toujours o elles se cachent. A priori il existe des coccinelles de toutes les couleurs

----------


## Jipt

> Pour moi c'est bien une coccinelle Jipt. J'en ai plein chez moi  la sortie de l'hiver, je me demande toujours o elles se cachent. A priori il existe des coccinelles de toutes les couleurs


Bien vu ! La "mienne" serait celle en bas au milieu (dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu une chelle sur leur photo).


Je n'y aurais jamais pens, alors grand merci. a sert  tout, ce confinement, mme  se coucher moins bte,  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, pour la fleur je continue  passer, et quand quelqu'un va poster le bon nom, je vais dire "ah mais oui, bien sr !"  ::oops::

----------


## fredoche

Sunchaser l'a post, avec une petite subtilit  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Sunchaser l'a post, avec une petite subtilit


Yop !

non mais, tu le crois, toi ? Je n'avais mme pas vu les posts de Sun (dsol, camarade), honte sur moi.

Bon, il faisait trs beau dans la campagne cet aprme, et on n'a pas vu la queue d'un kpi ou d'un uniforme. Cool

----------


## fredoche

Moi si, mais bon j'tais  vlo en train (balaise non ?) de poster une lettre. Je les ai vus s'arrter, me regarder, je m'nervais dj intrieurement. Ils sont repartis.

Faudrait pas trop qu'ils fassent les cadors  mon avis. Les gens jouent le jeu  fond je trouve. 

Je vous prpare une ou deux petites surprises... Mais bon je ne suis pas le seul  tre confin non ? Vous n'avez rien  raconter de vos journes ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui  Clermont-FD aussi les gens respectent le confinement. De mes fentres j'ai une vue sur un carrefour qui d'habitude est trs frquent, maintenant  part quelques voitures le matin, c'est total dsert. Quelques pitons vont faire pisser leur chien, d'autres ramnent du pain, bref le train train qu'on peut sans doute observer dans toutes les villes. Si, il y a bien deux jeunes kakous qui trainaient dans la rue  l'instant (23h30), et aprs un bon quart d'heure de palabre avec les policiers qui les ont intercepts, ils se sont fait embarquer.

Perso, j'ai un client qui m'a fait une commande pour un site sur mesure, j'ai de quoi m'occuper quelques semaines. Sinon j'coute la radio toute la journe (ce qui ne change pas mes habitudes) et j'ai command deux manettes de jeux il y a deux semaines en prvision. Je n'en avais pas prcdemment car je joue habituellement moins d'une fois par trimestre... La deuxime c'est au cas o la premire tombe en panne, et ventuellement pour jouer  deux dans un monde futur. Vu mon niveau, j'ai pris du basique pas cher (EasySMX sans fil) et pour l'instant elles fonctionnent tout  fait bien.

J'ai de quoi m'occuper sur le PC, aussi prendre le temps de me perfectionner avec mon nouveau logiciel de montage vido Magix Vido Deluxe, et pourquoi pas Blender par curiosit mais l il faudrait 6 mois de confinement.

Le plus pnible finalement c'est l'aspect ville morte et l'obligation de rester confin. Cela peut m'arriver d'tre deux semaines sans sortir sans ressentir aucune gne mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir choisir son emploi du temps est plus stressant. Bon courage  tous.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,




> (...) Mais bon je ne suis pas le seul  tre confin non ? Vous n'avez rien  raconter de vos journes ? (...)


Si, pourquoi pas.
Ct boulot, rien a chang pour ma pomme pour le moment, c'est presque la mme que pendant ces 12 dernires annes: je bosse de chez moi, de mon petit bureau avec vue sur l'arrire du jardin. Je nourris les petits oiseaux afin de les voir passer, et s'organiser afin de dvaliser le monceau de graines que je leur livre rgulirement dans une petite cabane. Le petit toit en pente en face de l'arbre se transforme parfois en tarmac pour piaf. Ils font la queue leu leu afin de faire un petit vol stratgique jusqu'a la cabane aux graines, et des fois ils ptent les plombs (allez savoir pourquoi), et ils se castagnent un peu. Maintenant que toutes nos chattes sont mortes  ::calim2:: , je n'ai plus de risque de voir tantt une tte d'oiseau, tantt des boyaux, tantt un demi-corps d'oiseau trainer dans le jardin. Ils sont trop mignons, mais je n'y connais rien en piaf moi. Je les appelle "oizo". C'est ma classification  moi.
Tout mes dplacements professionnels sont annuls. 
Ca fait 12 ans que je bosse principalement en tltravail, mais je bougeais rgulirement afin de voir soit mes "collgues" (on est tous indpendants), soit des clients, etc .. La, on devait se retrouver comme d'habitude  Munich. Dommage. 
Bizzarement, le hasard fait que j'ai 2 fois plus de boulot que d'habitude et que je me retrouve certains jours a devoir  nouveau bosser le soir / un partie de la nuit; pendant que d'autres sont en confinement et cherchent des solutions pour s'occuper .. bizarre  ::roll:: 

Sinon, mon quotidien c'est aussi d'attendre que ma femme rentre du taf, et "gueule". Gueule parce qu'elle est fatigue, et stresse. Stresse parce qu'elle ne peut pas quitter son poste et qu'en mme temps de par son travail, elle sait qu'elle n'est pas prioritaire sur les quiments de scurit, les "vrais", comme les masques FFP2.
Qu'est-ce qu'elle fait? Elle est "assistante de vie"  domicile. En clair, elle fait un peu plus que de passer le balais, un petit coup de mnage et les courses de Mamie. Non, ici, on parle de dpendance, de fin de vie  domicile. Ici, on parle de toilettes intgrales, d'accompagner les gens aux WC ou bien sinon de changer les protections (hygine adulte), de transfers entre lit et chaise mdicalise, changer des pansements, etc, etc ... Expliquez moi comment on fait pour faire tout a tout en restant  plus d'un mtre de la personne?
On invoque la "Force", comme chez les Jedi? Dommage, nous on est pas d'origine Jedi, plutt Tuche quoi. Des gens normaux quoi.
Ma femme et ma belle-fille, elles peuvent pas quitter leur boulot parce que sinon les gens dont elles ont la charge, ils resteraient sans manger, sans se laver, et - dsol d'tre malpoli - "le cul dans la merde". Vous voudriez a pour qqu'un de votre famille? Alors, elles vont bosser, tout en ayant peur. Elles croisent les infirmires, les personnels de ce qu'elles appellent le "H.A.D" (hospitalisation  domicile) qui, eux, ont un minimum d'quipements. Ces gens la croisent encore plus de gens qu'elles, et peuvent donc tre contamins / contaminant. Bref ...

Mon cousin vit aux US. Je lui ai demand de voir si il pouvait se procurer des masques et nous les envoyer: trop tard. Nos cousins d'outre-manche ont dj tous paniqu, et avec les dlais de rapprovisionnement + le temps de transport, je n'aurais rien de sa part d'ici fin Avril dans le meilleur des cas si je commandais. Au passage, je me suis un peu rancard sur les masques:
. Donc (sauf erreur de ma part), le FFP2 / FFP3, c'est la norme Europenne; c'est le minimum pour tre protg, le reste tant plus dcoratif qu'autrechose. Bon, vaut peut tre mieux un bout de tissu que rien, mais je ne sais pas. En tout cas, impossible a acheter videmment en ce moment.
Le N95, c'est la norme Amricaine. Evidemment, ils ont l'air de dire que c'est mieux que FFP2, mais bon, de la part de mecs qui ont vot Trump, faut pas s'attendre a tre objectif, non? Trs cher en tout cas.
Le KN95, c'est la norme chinoise et le KF94, Core. Moins chers que les prcdents (surtout les chinois). Tout a au mme niveau que le FFP2. Mais -  moins que vous ayez un super plan - je doute que vous arriviez  vous en faire livrer dans des dlais corrects.
Je me rends compte que j'ai finalement manqu d'anticipation. Mais au moins, je ne suis pas tout seul (constat qui ne sert  rien en soi).

Avec mon fils, on a prvu de sortir ... la nuit. Pas pour croiser des gens ou aller faire la fte je ne sais ou, non, non. Je sens qu'on va avoir besoin de s'arer vraiment, pas juste un tour de pt de maison.
Comme il m'a entrain il y a un an dans son dlire "airsoft", on va mettre nos camouflages et sortir, je pense pas qu'on risque d'tre aperu par qui que ce soit ici  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est fou a: je vis a 600 m de la mer et d'habitude je la vois  peine et je m'en fou un peu. Maintenant que je n'ai plus le droit de sortir, j'ai envie d'aller y faire un tour. Allez comprendre ...  ::roll:: 
En plus, j'avais prvu de m'occuper de mon petit jardin ce WE. Il a fait beau toute la semaine et paf! ce WE, temps de merde! Faut quand mme que je prenne l'air, mme mouill.

Bon, sinon, une bonne nouvelle peut tre: https://nltimes.nl/2020/03/14/dutch-...ibodies-report
Et aussi: https://www.marianne.net/politique/d...-ont-convaincu
Je suis en train de me demander si je ne devrais pas dire  mon cousin d'acheter de la chloroquine aux US et de me l'envoyer. Juste au cas ou. C'est pas bien l'auto-mdication, je sais.

Bon allez, a plus !
Prenez soin de vous ...  ::calin::

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Merci pour ton long post, moi aussi j'ai des ch'tits zozios  qui je donne les miettes du pain (complet !, s'il vous plait,  ::D: )

Bravo pour le dvouement de ta femme, courage  elle,  toi, et merci pour a :



> Bon, sinon, une bonne nouvelle peut tre: https://nltimes.nl/2020/03/14/dutch-...ibodies-report
> Et aussi: https://www.marianne.net/politique/d...-ont-convaincu


avec une question : mais pourquoi on n'en entend pas parler ? Merci aussi  dvlp, mais que font les pouvoirs publics ? On se demande
Oui, je sais, une bande d'incapables, mais ne refaisons pas le fil sur les macronneries,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sunchaser

> avec une question : mais pourquoi on n'en entend pas parler ? Merci aussi  dvlp, mais que font les pouvoirs publics ? On se demande


Le truc des Hollandais: il faut encore que cela soit revu par la communaut scientifique. Et puis, avant de mettre n'importe quelle substance sur le march (vaccin ou traitement), il faut faire une tude clinique en bonne et due forme. Fait du hasard, je bosse dans ce secteur (oh! a tout petit niveau: je n'ai aucun bagage scientifique, je suis un modeste programmeur) => un tude pharma sur une nouvelle molcule, c'est forcement plusieurs annes, si ils suivent tout le processus habituel.
On se demandait justement cela cette semaine: comment vont-ils faire pour faire acclerer les choses? Est-ce que les autorits des diffrents pays vont changer leur rglementation pour ce cas particulier? Aucun doute qu'aucun pays ne veut laisser le covid19 se ballader librement, a poil dans les rues, nous narguer tranquillos. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont dcider, mais j'en parlerais avec ceux avec qui / pour qui je travaille, et qui sont devenus plutt des amis et avec qui je peux discuter plus "librement". Si j'ai qqchose d'intressant, je vous dirais.
D'ailleurs, peut tre que si qqu'un avec plus de connaissances scientifiques  ce sujet passe dans le coin, il pourrait nous en dire plus...

Sinon, il y a le cas de la Chloroquine. La, on part d'un traitement dj connu et - chose trs importante - on connait donc dj les effets indsirables potentiels, les contre-indications, etc ... Peut tre cela sera donc plus rapide, car en thorie il ne faut montrer que: 
. Le traitement  un effet positif significatif pour cette nouvelle indication (le covid19)
. Le ratio bnfice / risque est acceptable


Bon sinon, dans ma vie de confin, je suis all faire mes courses. Plus de PQ dans le super march, alors j'ai fil au rayon boissons et j'ai pris du Pouilly sur Loire pour ma femme et du Chateauneuf du Pape pour moi.
On aura peut tre plus rien pour s'essuyer le derrire, mais au moins on ne mourra pas de soif !  ::ptdr:: 
Et puis, si vraiment a dure, j'ai un grand Catalpa dans mon petit jardin: il fait de trs grandes feuilles, trs douces. Avec une, tu peux essayer 2 derrires facile!  ::mouarf:: 
Vivement qu'il refasse des feuilles ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sinon, il y a le cas de la Chloroquine. La, on part d'un traitement dj connu et - chose trs importante - on connait donc dj les effets indsirables potentiels, les contre-indications, etc ... Peut tre cela sera donc plus rapide, car en thorie il ne faut montrer que: 
> . Le traitement  un effet positif significatif pour cette nouvelle indication (le covid19)
> . Le ratio bnfice / risque est acceptable


Oui mais d'aprs *Didier Raoult* (sur le lien que tu as donn), il faut combiner la chloroquine  lazithromycine c'est donc difficile de comparer directement avec l'utilisation de la chloroquine seule, mais *Didier Raoult* fait sans doute cette comparaison en connaissance de cause. 

Ce qui prend du temps dans la conception d'un mdicament, c'est l'laboration du principe actif (l on a dj de bons candidats), ensuite l'laboration de l'excipient qui contient le principe actif et qui dfini sa biodisponibilit (vitesse et quantit du principe actif qui passe dans l'organisme) avec des tests in vitro puis in vivo.

Je ne dtaillerai pas plus, mes connaissances sur le sujet remontent  Mathusalem, du temps o j'ai boss dans un laboratoire de la facult de pharmacie galnique  Clermont-FD. Notre travail consistait  comparer la biodisponibilit d'un mdicament gnrique par rapport  l'original, pour donner ou non l'autorisation de sa commercialisation, car la biodisponibilit est un facteur essentiel de l'efficacit thrapeutique. Pour l'anecdote je me souviens qu'un tudiant en pharmacie utilisait le labo  temps perdu pour faire des tests de dissolution de ses appts pour la pche. Je mes souviens aussi que la ralit est bien diffrente des travaux pratiques des tudes. A ma premire exprience j'ai cru que le protocole n'tait pas le bon car je n'arrivais pas  dissoudre le produit comme indiqu. Le technicien en chef a bien rigol, effectivement il n'y avait pas de mention du temps, fallait juste laisser tourner l'agitateur magntique  fond jusqu' dissolution. Et cela a pris une bonne demi journe. Evidemment on a jamais ce cas de figure dans les TP. Souvenirs, souvenirs...

Bref, toutes ces tapes prennent plus ou moins de temps suivant le rapport bnfices/risques que l'on souhaite obtenir. Car il faut tenir compte dans la mesure du possible que les effets secondaires peuvent parfois se rvler  moyen long terme, bien aprs la prise du mdicament. Ils peuvent aussi tre diffrents suivant les individus et les autres mdications avec l'effet cocktail. A part les anciens mdicaments que l'on connait depuis longtemps, un nouveau mdicament comporte toujours une prise de risque inconnue, que l'on peut minimiser en multipliant les tests mais sans jamais de certitude absolue. Evidemment cela pourrait aller beaucoup plus vite si les essais des diffrents laboratoires de recherches taient coordonns. Il faut croiser les doigts mais je doute que ce soit le cas pour des histoires de brevets et donc de gros sous, comme d'habitude.

Les tests in vivo prennent du temps et ncessitent des prcautions, car mme si l'on commence sur des souris, il faut ensuite valider chez l'homme. Mais l nous avons de nombreux cobayes si j'en crois les retours de certains soignants de Mulhouse qui disent tre dj obligs de faire un choix parmi ceux qui bnficieront ou non de l'assistance respiratoire. Ceux qui n'en bnficieront pas mais qui en auraient besoin, sont des candidats naturels qu'il ne devrait pas tre difficile de convaincre. Je vous laisse imaginer ce qu'on pourrait penser en ayant l'esprit "mal tourn", je n'en dirai pas plus tant donn qu'on a pris pour principe de ne pas polmiquer dans ce sujet.

----------


## 21baki

Et bien j'espre que tu profites bien de ton cadre idyllique, j'habite perso en plein centre ville, prs d'un boulevard, et je dois avouer que c'est vraiment vide, mis  part deux trois patrouille de police..  ::?:

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Dans ma vie de confin, je viens de dcouvrir que les serveurs de ma banque n'ont rien  faire du Covid19: j'ai toujours les mmes messages me disant que je suis  dcouvert! Mais je le sais ! C**nard! 
Et a sera comme a jusqu' la fin du mois, na!
Et encore, j'hsite a demander une rallonge, car la bouteille de Chateauneuf du Pape est dj vide, et j'aimerais bien boire un truc correct en cette priode stressante. Je suis pas sur que la banque soit ok avec ce motif  ::aie:: 

Portez vous bien  ::calin:: , fates bien attention, etc ..

----------


## Invit

Confin pour ma part chez ma grand-mre qui mhbergeait depuis mon retour de l'tranger en fin d'anne dernire. Je suis indpendant et en tltravail et j'ai la chance que l'entreprise pour laquelle je travaille principalement n'est pas impacte par cette crise, donc ma vie professionnelle ne change pas beaucoup.

Quand la Chine s'est mise en confinement j'ai arrt mes recherches d'appartement afin de, si a en arrivait l, tre confin  la campagne et pouvoir aider ma grand mre (86 ans). Plutt content de la dcision, du coup je fais les courses une fois par semaine et je joue au rami pour lui tenir compagnie, pas le quotidien idal mais clairement pas  plaindre.

Force  tous ceux qui sont enferms en ville dans des petits apparts (ce qui aurait t mon cas a 1 mois prs), et prenez soin de vous !

----------


## Jipt

Coucou,

suite  longue promenade sortie pour activit physique hier, voil ma dcouverte dans un cours d'eau prs du village :



Je penche pour une aigrette, mais sans aucune certitude et je ne suis pas spcialiste, d'autant plus que la sale bte s'envolait nonchalamment  chaque approche  moins de 50 m.

Allez, courage, on verra bien un jour le bout du tunnel.

----------


## Mat.M

salut Jipt  quel endroit est-ce ?

----------


## Jipt

Entre Montpellier et Lunel.

----------


## Invit

> Entre Montpellier et Lunel.


La police me demande d'tre plus prcis dans ma dnonciation.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> La police me demande d'tre plus prcis dans ma dnonciation.


C'est pas si drle en fait, c'est juste  cause des gens qui ne respectent pas le confinement que les rgles vont se durcir...

----------


## Jipt

> La police me demande d'tre plus prcis dans ma dnonciation.


 ::P: 

Ah mais la photo, c'tait avant l'annonce des restrictions de sortie.




> C'est pas si drle en fait, c'est juste  cause des gens qui ne respectent pas le confinement que les rgles vont se durcir...


Non mais vous imaginez le truc : je vous raconte pas ce qu'on fait le matin et le soir avec ma chrie, censure oblige, et on n'a plus le droit dans la journe d'aller se promener dans la campagne en se tenant par la main ? Mais on marche sur la tte, l, non ?
Et a, a va juste tre invivable, sans parler des courses : alors je prends la bagnole pour aller faire mes courses puis je rentre et elle la prend pour aller faire les siennes ?

Je ne sais plus quoi penser

----------


## lper

> Non mais vous imaginez le truc : je vous raconte pas ce qu'on fait le matin et le soir avec ma chrie, censure oblige, et on n'a plus le droit dans la journe d'aller se promener dans la campagne en se tenant par la main ? Mais on marche sur la tte, l, non ?
> Et a, a va juste tre invivable, sans parler des courses : alors je prends la bagnole pour aller faire mes courses puis je rentre et elle la prend pour aller faire les siennes ?
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi penser


Nous ne sommes vraiment pas les plus  plaindre je crois...Et si il le faut, d'ailleurs c'est ce que rclament les mdecins, spcialistes, c'est le confinement total, alors franchement, nous dans notre petite dmocratie, faut juste accepter ces rgles, et pis tout ira bien par la suite.

----------


## Jipt

> Non mais vous imaginez le truc : je vous raconte pas ce qu'on fait le matin et le soir avec ma chrie, censure oblige, et on n'a plus le droit dans la journe d'aller se promener dans la campagne en se tenant par la main ? Mais on marche sur la tte, l, non ?
> Et a, a va juste tre invivable, sans parler des courses : alors je prends la bagnole pour aller faire mes courses puis je rentre et elle la prend pour aller faire les siennes ?


Rectification : d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu  la tloche, ceux qui vivent ensemble ont le droit de sortir ensemble, ouf !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Rectification : d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu  la tloche, ceux qui vivent ensemble ont le droit de sortir ensemble, ouf !


Oui mais bon, c'est pas la partouze non plus, limit  deux personnes, seuls les enfants appartenant au couple ne sont pas comptabiliss.

----------


## benjani13

Ma vie de confin:


Et.... c'est pas si loin de la vrit  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

J'ai le mme cran Benjani  ::): 




> j'ai pris du Pouilly sur Loire pour ma femme et du Chateauneuf du Pape pour moi.


Jamais bu autre chose que du Pouilly-fuiss moi... C'est bon ?
Par contre le chateauneuf, respect, c'est probablement dans les meilleurs vins que j'ai bu... Si ce n'tait pas si cher...



> Vivement qu'il refasse des feuilles ...


 ::ptdr:: 




> Je ne sais plus quoi penser


C'est fait pour... ne pense plus !

----------


## fredoche

J'ai fait quelques photos pour le plaisir dans mon jardin, et vous donner  voir autre chose  ceux qui sont cloitrs. 
Pas besoin d'aller trs loin pour dcouvrir tout un univers pourvu qu'on s'y intresse
Le printemps est en avance et mes lauriers cerise sont en fleur. Ce sont des fleurs trs nectarifres.

On parle souvent des abeilles et de leur disparition, vous allez voir qu'elles sont nombreuses et diverses, chez moi tout du moins:











3 petites devinettes:
Sur toutes ces photos, il y en a une seule qui montre une abeille domestique, celle qui est utilise en France pour produire du miel. Laquelle ? Et comment l'appelle-t-on tant qu' faire ?
Quelle est la plante que l'on voit sur la photo 4 ?
Et il y a une intruse, laquelle ? Et qu'est-ce ?


J'habite au 7, vous l'aurez compris. Les gupes viennent butiner aussi il me semble, quoiqu'elles soient friandes de protines (donc d'insectes)

Bon je vous le dis tout de suite je ne suis pas entomologiste.

Jipt je pense bien que ce soit une grande aigrette. Dans les oiseaux blancs, tu as aussi les hron garde-bufs, mais ils sont assez petits et ronds. Tu en vois beaucoup dans ta rgion en principe. Ils viennent sur le dos des animaux de btail, moutons ou bufs.

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt je pense bien que ce soit une grande aigrette. Dans les oiseaux blancs, tu as aussi les hrons garde-bufs, mais ils sont assez petits et ronds. Tu en vois beaucoup dans ta rgion en principe. Ils viennent sur le dos des animaux de btail, moutons ou bufs.


Merci pour la confirmation de l'aigrette et, oui, les hrons garde-buf ici il y en a pas mal, mais ils sont plutt perchs sur les chevaux.




> 3 petites devinettes:
> Sur toutes ces photos, il y en a une seule qui montre une abeille domestique, celle qui est utilise en France pour produire du miel. Laquelle ? Et comment l'appelle-t-on tant qu' faire ?
> Quelle est la plante que l'on voit sur la photo 4 ?
> Et il y a une intruse, laquelle ? Et qu'est-ce ?


Je passe et je passe
Je passe
Je passe et je passe
Suis pas fort  ces jeux-l.

Dans mon jardin ce matin, il y avait a, bien immobile pour pas se faire reprer, mais rat !  ::D: 


Et sinon, lui il est drlement en avance, cette anne :


Bon, ok, il y en a qui sont dj tout blancs, mais le mien est tardif, il trane au lit le matin, comme son patron,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Quelle est la plante que l'on voit sur la photo 4 ?


Bonsoir,
Je pense que je vais dire une grosse btise, mais bon, tant pis je tente: en regardant les feuilles et les petites branches de ces photos, est-ce que c'est quelquechose du type Rhododendron (et pas "gros gros dindon")?

@+
 :;):

----------


## escartefigue

> Je penche pour une aigrette, mais sans aucune certitude et je ne suis pas spcialiste, d'autant plus que la sale bte s'envolait nonchalamment  chaque approche  moins de 50 m.


Oui il s'agit de la grande aigrette,  ne pas confondre avec l'aigrette garzette
La premire fait la mme taille que le hron cendr et frquente volontiers les plans d'eau douce, les rivires et mme les prairies humides, la seconde est plus petite, a les pieds jaunes et se rencontre plutt en bord de mer et dans les estuaires.

Le heron garde-boeufs, devenu frquent en Europe depuis plus de 30 ans maintenant alors que c'tait un oiseau plutt africain jadis, se reconnat lui grce  ses reflets rose-orang visibles de loin.
Il peut trs bien se poser au sol (nul besoin de chevaux ou de boeufs comme reposoirs  :;): )

----------


## fredoche

Ces garde-boeufs je les voyais dans les champs l'an dernier, dans le coin. 
C'est plutt exceptionnel

On en parle pas du coup, mais aprs 2-3 annes trs sches, celle qui arrive s'annonce aussi trs sche : Mars  Tavaux qui est une station qui reprsente assez bien le nord de la Bresse 
https://www.prevision-meteo.ch/clima...er/dole-tavaux
26mm  date c'est peanuts

l'an dernier la Guyotte s'est retrouve  sec en septembre, en 2017 pareil. On est dans un bocage humide et les rivires se transforment en oued, a craint quand mme

Il faut regarder la droite de la photo sunchaser, fleurs bleues. C'est une aromatique, des plus courantes dans le sud. Chez moi elle a du mal en principe, terrain trop humide et argileux. Mais l les scheresses avanant, et l'hiver absent, elle finit par se plaire. Le temps devient dingue... Du coup elle a fleuri tout l'hiver

----------


## Sunchaser

> Il faut regarder la droite de la photo sunchaser, fleurs bleues. C'est une aromatique, des plus courantes dans le sud. Chez moi elle a du mal en principe, terrain trop humide et argileux. Mais l les scheresses avanant, et l'hiver absent, elle finit par se plaire. Le temps devient dingue... Du coup elle a fleuri tout l'hiver


Salut,
Ok, je vois, je me suis plant d'image alors je pense ... je vais rflchir ...

----------


## Jipt

> Il faut regarder la droite de la photo sunchaser, fleurs bleues. C'est une aromatique, des plus courantes dans le sud. Chez moi elle a du mal en principe, terrain trop humide et argileux. Mais l les scheresses avanant, et l'hiver absent, elle finit par se plaire. Le temps devient dingue... Du coup elle a fleuri tout l'hiver


Tu disais 4e photo, c'est plutt la 5e, non ? Auquel cas a commence par un "r", j'en ai eu un plant pendant 30 ans (il tait l quand on a achet) mais a fini par canner, comme le buis ( cause de sa chenille bien connue,  ::cry::  -- mais il essaie de repartir)

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ces garde-boeufs je les voyais dans les champs l'an dernier, dans le coin. 
> C'est plutt exceptionnel


J'en ai vu 1 il y a 2 semaines en demies (pour la premire fois!) dans le Nord pas de Calais

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faut regarder la droite de la photo sunchaser, fleurs bleues. C'est une aromatique, des plus courantes dans le sud. Chez moi elle a du mal en principe, terrain trop humide et argileux. Mais l les scheresses avanant, et l'hiver absent, elle finit par se plaire. Le temps devient dingue... Du coup elle a fleuri tout l'hiver


Je dirais 




romarin

----------


## fredoche

oui c'est a Jipt et Jon. Oui effectivement *la 5e*, pardon  ::oops::  je ne comptais pas la 1re photo qui tait l pour vous montrer le contexte des fleurs blanches, une varit de laurier qu'on doit appeler laurier du portugal, laurier cerise, etc. Je ne connais pas bien la diffrence, ici on appelle a de la laurette.


Le buis c'est fou, les montagnes au-dessus des ctes de Beaune et Nuits, les hautes-ctes , ont t nettoyes, alors que le buis sauvage est vraiment caractristique des montagnes du coin. J'ai des photos de ces papillons, des invasions dans la nuit

----------


## Lung

> comme le buis ( cause de sa chenille bien connue,  -- mais il essaie de repartir)


Il existe des pulvrisations pour tuer ces chenilles. A faire rgulirement, pendant la priode o elles sont prsentes. C'est bien efficace.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir, 




> Il existe des pulvrisations pour tuer ces chenilles. A faire rgulirement, pendant la priode o elles sont prsentes. C'est bien efficace.


C'est un traitement bio  base de _Bacillus thuringiensis_,  effectuer de maintenant jusqu'au dbut de l'hiver. a va tre compliqu, cette anne

Sinon, une vraie question (a nous changera des zozos aux manettes) : savez-vous ce qu'est cette fleur orange d'une quarantaine de cm de haut et qui a l'air de se plaire au soleil (bouton non ouvert en haut  droite) ?


Merci,

----------


## escartefigue

on ne voit pas bien le feuillage mais a pourrait tre du pavot des alpes (Papaver alpinum) ou d'Islande (Papaver nudicaule)

----------


## Darkzinus

Ca me fait penser  une plante ornementale de chez mes parents (qui se serait dissmine ailleurs ce qui est possible car c'est assez invasif).

----------


## fredoche

> Sur toutes ces photos, il y en a une seule qui montre une abeille domestique, celle qui est utilise en France pour produire du miel. Laquelle ? Et comment l'appelle-t-on tant qu' faire ?



L'abeille domestique, celle dont vous mangez le miel en gnral en France, c'est celle-ci. C'est ce qu'on appelle une "abeille noire". https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apis_mellifera_mellifera
Les autres abeilles prsentes sur ces photos ne sont pas des noires. Elles sont plus petites, plus diverses en terme de coloris, parfois beaucoup plus actives.

Sachez qu'une cuillre de miel, c'est toute la vie d'une abeille.
Et un kilogramme de miel c'est 150 000 kms parcourus et 6 millions de fleurs butines par ces abeilles. 
Alors pensez  savourer et soyez reconnaissant. Car nous les volons, nous faisons partie de leurs parasites quelque part

Il y a d'autres races. Un copain du coin et ma copine travaille avec des buckfasts



> Et il y a une intruse, laquelle ? Et qu'est-ce ?



L'intruse est ici. C'est tout simplement une mouche, qui butine elle aussi
On reconnait ses yeux latraux,  facettes

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous,

(c'est bien ce confinement, on se cultive un peu plus chaque jour,  ::D: )




> on ne voit pas bien le feuillage mais a pourrait tre du pavot des alpes (Papaver alpinum) ou d'Islande (Papaver nudicaule)


Merci de m'avoir mis sur la piste, j'ai trouv : c'est le pavot de Californie.
Examinez attentivement la feuille sur le dessin et la 3e photo tout en bas (au-dessus de "Fleurs"), c'est tout  fait elle !

Et pour ceux qui sont presss mais se demandent quand mme ce que fait une plante de Californie ici, je recopie ce petit bout du wiki :



> Le pavot de Californie s'acclimate en effet trs facilement, on le trouve aussi bien au Chili que dans le *sud* ou l'ouest *de la France* ; elle peut devenir envahissante.


Allez, bonne journe,  ::coucou:: 

Edit : autre lecture avec une 'tof  tomber par terre.

----------


## escartefigue

Je vais ajouter la comptence "reconnaissance des vgtaux"  mon profil  :;):

----------


## fredoche

je risque de te tester  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

> je risque de te tester


Je suis plus cal en ornithologie, j'ai pass une grande partie de ma jeunesse  faire des relevs ornitho, j'adorais a.

----------


## Marco46

Moi aussi j'ai des fleurs  vous montrer :





La beaut de dame nature me permet de tenir !

----------


## Marco46

On notera le portable sous Windows je suis parti en catastrophe me confiner dsol ...

----------


## escartefigue

C'est un coffret de "pousse rapire" qu'on voit  gauche ? Je vois qu'on s'embte pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je suis plus cal en ornithologie, j'ai pass une grande partie de ma jeunesse  faire des relevs ornitho, j'adorais a.


A ce propos, j'ai vu un grand Harle il y a 3 semaines (dans les environs de la baie de Somme).

----------


## fredoche

> On notera le portable sous Windows je suis parti en catastrophe me confiner dsol ...


De oute faon pastis et clavier ne font pas bon mnage  ::aie::  Donc aprs 2 ou 3 verres, le Windows pourrait connaitre une triste fin 

Donc pour ma part je dcouvre le pousse-rapire. Une boisson chre  Portos ?

----------


## Marco46

En fait je suis chez belle-maman je savais mme pas ce qu'tait cette bouteille ! Merci les gens  ::aie:: 

Belle-maman me dit que a se boit avec du mousseux et on en a pas donc a attendra  :;): 

En tout cas vous avez l'oeil on voit un tout petit bout de la boite !!

----------


## Jipt

Pour gayer la vie des confins, ce que j'ai trouv hier dans un chemin de campagne :


Dtail :


Et ne me demandez pas d'y retourner aujourd'hui, on a perdu 10 degrs par rapport  hier, brrrr,  ::(:

----------


## fredoche

C'est quand mme drlement en avance chez toi. Dj des coquelicots

Jolies photos, j'aime beaucoup

----------


## escartefigue

> En fait je suis chez belle-maman je savais mme pas ce qu'tait cette bouteille ! Merci les gens 
> 
> Belle-maman me dit que a se boit avec du mousseux et on en a pas donc a attendra 
> 
> En tout cas vous avez l'oeil on voit un tout petit bout de la boite !!


Le pousse rapire est le mdicament idal contre la morosit, c'est un euphorisant redoutable, par les temps qui courent, il devrait tre rembours par la scu !

----------


## fredoche

Non  l'alcool est un poison et une drogue  accoutumance dltre.

Les vrais remdes  la morosit sont tout autre et tellement divers : art, nature, sports et exercice, amour, relations humaines, savoirs, ...

----------


## escartefigue

> Non  l'alcool est un poison et une drogue  accoutumance dltre.
> 
> Les vrais remdes  la morosit sont tout autre et tellement divers : art, nature, sports et exercice, amour, relations humaines, savoirs, ...


Et *humour* aussi, il me semble que a t'a chapp   :;):

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

une petite image pour se dtendre, se relaxer, se retrouver
Sur place, le bruit de l'eau qui coule et roule et joue sur les cailloux a quelque chose de magique, alors enjoy :

----------


## Invit

> Et ne me demandez pas d'y retourner aujourd'hui, on a perdu 10 degrs par rapport  hier, brrrr,


 ::mouarf::  La neige a fondu au moins ?

Une petite image de la semaine dernire avec probablement la dernire neige de la saison :


Mais au moins j'ai repris le vlo malgr les tempratures qui ont bien du mal  dpasser le + 5 C l'aprs midi au soleil.
J'ai le temps vu que ma bote a ferm et que je me retrouve en chmage technique comme une grosse partie des travailleurs qubcois et vu que l'on peut encore sortir mme s'il faut les rduire au minimum.
En tout cas, pouvoir circuler en vlo en plein centre ville de Montral sur une 2 x 3 voies sans stress avec le peu de vhicules, c'est plutt agrable.  :;):

----------


## fredoche

magnifique Jipt 
avec un joli petit canard au milieu non ?

7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, c'est fou... quand on pense que Montral est plus au sud que Lyon en latitude. Vive le gulf stream

----------


## Jipt

> La neige a fondu au moins ?


Pas vu la couleur de l'ombre d'un flocon depuis des annes.




> Une petite image de la semaine dernire avec probablement la dernire neige de la saison :


Superbe cette image, on dirait presque une vieille photo NB vire spia, tous ces tons chauds, mmmh




> magnifique Jipt 
> avec un joli petit canard au milieu non ?


Merci.
Et nan, j'aurais bien aim mais c'est juste un bte caillou un peu plus gros que ses copains.
(et je ne vous parle pas du fond du ruisseau, tapiss de canettes verre et mtal, et des berges, pleines de sacs et bouteilles plastique. Bref  ::calim2:: )

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> On notera le portable sous Windows je suis parti en catastrophe me confiner dsol ...


Moi je note surtout que tu as dans tes favoris la recette de la sauce cesear  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

on voit des trucs des fois, on se demande,  ::mrgreen:: 

En haut un coin de nature  peu prs  l'chelle 1, les petites choses vertes sont des graines  peine formes et un examen attentif montre qu'il y a plein de fourmis au turbin pour les trimballer dans leurs planques : sont pas confines, elles,  ::ptdr:: 



En bas c'est un agrandissement de la tache claire  gauche de l'image, un peu au-dessus des deux pierres jauntres dans l'angle infrieur gauche, et la fourmi fait environ 1 cm de long.


Ensuite, un petit montage avec cette merveille qu'est l'arbre de Jude et ses magnifiques fleurs d'un rose tendre, lger et si dlicat :



Cet arbre m'meut  chaque printemps.

----------


## fredoche

Cercis, trs beau effectivement. 
Grave l'avance que vous avez. Il est bien fourni, c'est chez toi ?

Moi ce sont les amlanchiers qui sont en fleurs :


Ils vont tre blinds de fruits.

Je vous les recommande, ce sont les amlanches, et c'est trs peu connu. On en voit souvent en vile, sans que les gens sachent que c'est comestible et trs bon

----------


## Jon Shannow

Merci  tous pour ces trs belles photos.  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Merci  tous pour ces trs belles photos.


Oui, c'est vrai, c'est trs chouette, merci.
Dans ma petite vie de confin, je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc incroyable et qui me fait mal  la tte: dans mes petits sachets d'infusions, la menthe est dans des sachets orange et la mandarine est dans des sachets verts ...  ::weird:: 
Mais merde quoi!! Ils peuvent pas faire leur boulot correctement ceux-la! Moi quand je vois a, j'ai la peau qui me dmange, il faudrait que je range tout bien; la menthe dans les sachets verts, la mandarine dans les sachets orange. Tout irait mieux, je suis sur.



> (...) moi aussi j'ai des ch'tits zozios  qui je donne les miettes du pain (...)


Ceux qui vivent vers chez moi n'aiment que les graines de tournesol. J'en avais plus, je suis all au petit supermarch d' ct (l'aventure!) -> plus rien. A croire que les gens - en plus du PQ - ont fait des stocks de graines de tournesol.
Donc je prends un mlange pour oizos, et ..  ben ils les mangent pas. A peine. Ils font les difficiles, ils savent pas que les temps sont durs? Ils exagrent ...
Sinon, j'ai plus de vin  ::calim2:: 
Va falloir que je sorte, mais j'ai pas vraiment envie. Ca serait dommage de choper un Covid19 en mme temps qu'un Pommard. Imaginez que je me mette a tousser au moment d'ingurgiter une goule de ce divin breuvage! Une catastrophe ...
Faut que je trouve une solution. J'ai trouv! Je vais envoyer ma femme!!  ::mouarf:: 
Je blaque, je blaque.
Ce week-end, ils annoncent du beau temps ici, donc peut-tre vais-je enfin pouvoir m'occuper de mon jardin. Peut-tre alors pourrais-je prendre un photo et la poster moi aussi ici, si il y a qqchose de prsentable. Pas sur. 

Prenez soin de vous!  ::calin::

----------


## Sunchaser

> ( ...) Peut-tre alors pourrais-je prendre un photo et la poster moi aussi ici, (...)


Ce n'est pas tout frais, cela date de l't dernier (elles poussent mais ne sont pas en fleurs encore):

J'adore ces trucs. Ca pousse tout seul, a revient tous les ans, a se propage un peu partout et a fleurit relativement longtemps. C'est mont sur des (relativement) grandes tiges turquoises et surtout avec des feuilles douces comme du velour (ce qui me semble tre une caractristique importante pour l'identifier).
J'ai du mal a trouver ce que c'est exactement  ::koi:: 
Sinon, voici ce que cela donne du haut en bas:

Si qqu'un connait exactement ce que c'est, je suis preneur  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai du mal a trouver ce que c'est exactement


Peut-tre de l'impatient ? Mais il nous faudrait la rgion o tu l'as trouv.

De mon ct, je constate qu'il y a de curieuses bestioles dans les ruisseaux de par chez moi :







Nan, j'dconn', c't'un bout d'bois qui dpassait,  ::P:

----------


## fredoche

le feuillage me fait penser  de la sauge, les fleurs beaucoup moins

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,




> Peut-tre de l'impatient ? Mais il nous faudrait la rgion o tu l'as trouv.


J'ai jet un oeil sur le net, et je ne crois pas que cela se rapproche de l'impatient.
Ces gentilles fleurs poussent chez moi, dans le sud de la Basse Normandie (j'insiste sur "sud", parceque Cherbourg fait aussi partie de la Basse Normandie, mais la mto y est vraiment diffrente. La-bas, c'est le Noooooord ... ::mrgreen:: )




> De mon ct, je constate qu'il y a de curieuses bestioles dans les ruisseaux de par chez moi :


 ::mouarf:: 





> le feuillage me fait penser  de la sauge, les fleurs beaucoup moins


Je suis d'accord sur la forme de la feuille, mais pour le reste, non.
Mon "Plantnet" me donne bien des rsultats, mais pas sur  100% (enfin, la dernire fois que j'avais regard)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les fleurs me font penser  une sorte de pavot ou de coquelicot (mme famille).

----------


## Sunchaser

Cette fois, je crois que je l'ai.






coquelourde des jardins



Je trouve pas le nom trs beau, m'enfin ... a rime avec palourde, ce qui n'est pas faux pour ma rgion ... mais bon.
A priori plutt d'origine mditerranenne et montagnarde selon Wikipdia. Elle survie vachement bien ici en tout cas.
Wikipdia dit aussi "elle est trs cultive": je ne peux pas confirmer, j'avoue que je n'ai jamais cherch a philosopher avec elles. Je vois a ce week-end si j'ai le temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Cette fois, je crois que je l'ai.


Bien jou ! a y ressemble beaucoup.


De mon ct, opration ravitaillement cet aprme, le frigo tant tellement vide qu'il a eu droit ce matin  un nettoyage/dgivrage en rgle, c'est dire !

Et si je parle de a (qui n'a rien de passionnant, mais faut bien en passer par l de temps en temps), c'est que je me suis retrouv dans l'hyper que je frquente habituellement o, surprise !,  cause du confinement l'hyper est ouvert mais *pas la galerie marchande* et ses boutiques fermes, ce qui ne les empche pas d'*allumer leurs enseignes*.
Pour qui ? Pourquoi ?

Force est de constater que les gestes simples et intelligents ne sont pas encore entrs dans mes murs, loin s'en faut.  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Rh, je nai pas remarqu a, je ne le constate quau moment de poster autre chose, la honte sur moi  ::oops:: 



> Force est de constater que les gestes simples et intelligents ne sont pas encore entrs dans *mes* murs, loin sen faut.


Bien sr je voulais dire "dans les murs", vous aurez traduit (car je nai plus le droit d'diter -- je ne pourrais pas avoir une drogation ?  ::D: ).


Sinon, je voulais vous mettre du son de grenouilles en folie trouves au bord dun ruisseau, mais .wav et/ou .mp3 ne sont pas autoriss, dommage

----------


## fredoche

J'ai pris le temps aujourd'hui de vous enregistrer le chant d'un oiseau que j'adore. 
On le connait tous de nom, mais il est trs difficile  voir. C'est bien simple, je ne l'ai jamais vu. Par contre je l'entends tous les printemps ici, en 24/7 : C'est le *rossignol*

Il est fort possible que certains d'entre vous ne connaissent pas. Donc enjoy

De jour au milieu de plusieurs autres oiseaux. Si vous prtez l'oreille c'est lui qui a le chant le plus puissant


De nuit on n'entend plus que lui seul. Hormis quelques chouettes et hiboux, les tourterelles parfois, c'est le seul  chanter la nuit.


Les sons qu'il produit sont d'une varit infinie. C'est un rgal de l'entendre. Dans le silence de la nuit, c'est d'une beaut ::roll:: 

Et en bonus, le coucou, et son chant porte-bonheur. On entend encore le rossignol

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai pris le temps aujourd'hui de vous enregistrer le chant d'un oiseau que j'adore. 
> On le connait tous de nom, mais il est trs difficile  voir. C'est bien simple, je ne l'ai jamais vu. Par contre je l'entends tous les printemps ici, en 24/7 : C'est le *rossignol*


Bizarre que tu n'en aies jamais vu, je me souviens de ces petites bestioles, ceux que je voyais taient colors et il n'taient pas bien difficile  localiser car comme tu le dis on les entend bien et il y en avait beaucoup. Mais c"tait il y a longtemps (quand j'habitais  la campagne dans le Berry), ils sont peut-tre devenus plus craintifs maintenant. Je voyais et j'entendais beaucoup moins souvent les coucou par contre. 

Le matin  l'aube c'tait parfois des symphonies qui duraient plusieurs minutes. Un vrai orchestre avec des chants et contre chants. Je suis  peu prs certain qu'il se rpondaient et chantaient les uns en fonction des autres parce que cela n'avait jamais rien d'un brouhaha et pourtant ils taient nombreux  chanter en mme temps ou tour  tour depuis plusieurs arbres ce qui donnait aussi de la profondeur et la stro. Nul doute que ce sont eux qui ont invent la musique. Bon faut quand mme mettre les pies de ct, parce que elles j'avais juste envie de les tuer, ce sont elles qui ont d inventer la techno boum boum tellement c'tait monotone rptitif assourdissant et chiant  ::lol::

----------


## fredoche

Non je t'assure jamais vu. Et pourtant je commence  en avoir vu des oiseaux  ::): 

J'en connais un dans un bel arbre de haie de ma voisine, ds que tu t'approches il se tait, et tu ne le vois pas.

Oui ce sont les mles qui chantent, et ils rivalisent de symphonie. Au cur de la nuit, c'est un rgal, une symphonie effectivement

J'aime bien les pies, pas leurs cris, mais leurs allures, leurs prestances, ce noir iris de bleu qui les drape

----------


## ABCIWEB

Tu aurais plus de chances dans un milieu dense,  l'affut. Lors d'une promenade ou plus gnralement ds que l'on bouge il y a beaucoup d'animaux craintifs que l'on ne peut jamais voir mais pourtant qui sont l.

Et oui t'as raison de le souligner, c'est beau une pie. C'est juste que dans le parc  ct de chez moi (qui touchait ma fentre) elles faisaient souvent des batailles de territoire avec les pigeons avec des jacassement  n'en plus finir. Et a casse les oreilles. Ils faut plusieurs pigeons pour faire fuir une pie, a n'a peur de pas grand chose ces bestioles. Une fois je les ai vu se mettre  trois pour barrer la route  un chat qui a jug plus prudent de faire demi tour. Les pies avaient conquis leur territoire et entendaient bien le garder contre qui que ce soit. Et puis les pigeons ont rappel les troupes d'arrire garde (bon l d'accord c'est mon interprtation) et sont revenus en grand nombre et j'ai eu la paix pour un moment.

----------


## fredoche

ramass mardi soir pendant ma balade



et la nature ne serait pas merveilleuse sans ses merveilles


Sachez que ce que j'ai fait est interdit, et bon dieu dans ce pays des liberts, je revendique la libert de les emmerder "profond"
https://www.lejsl.com/insolite/2020/...ment-du-muguet
Lisez les commentaires, certains sont difiants. D'autres heureusement conservent encore un peu de lucidit.

Sachez que la Bresse est le pays du muguet. 
Il y a le seul march au muguet sauvage de France  Saint-Bonnet en Bresse, pas loin d'ici (10-15km). C'est une tradition, les gens profitent des vacances pour ramasser, et se faire un peu d'argent en plus , en famille.
Dans les bois autour de chez moi ce sont des milliards de brin, au parfum incomparable. Je trouve derrire chez moi des brins  15 clochettes, je vous mets donc au dfi  ::mrgreen:: 
Cette anne le muguet est trs en avance, et trs parfum. Les bois embaument le muguet.

Et donc je vais violer cette loi de merde impose par des dbiles profonds et applique par des gens pas plus intelligents, autant que j'en aurai l'occasion

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et donc je vais violer cette loi de merde impose par des dbiles profonds et applique par des gens pas plus intelligents, autant que j'en aurai l'occasion


Ah bon ?!? C'est interdit de photographier une main en gros plan ?!?  ::mouarf:: 
Sinon, tu fais des envois chronopost pour les beaux bouquets ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Au fait, vous savez si ils vont sortir des masques "spcial barbus"? Nan parceque, bon, j'ai laiss pousser pendant le confinement et ma femme ne veut pas que je ratiboise (mme un peu). 
Mais j'ai essay de porter un masque avec a, et srieusement a ne va pas du tout ! Un fois enlev, j'ai la touffe toute bouriffe, le poil dans tous les sens, aplati par ci, aplati par la. Lors que je porte, on dirait une grosse bte poilue qui cherche a se cacher derrire un petit morceau de papier bleu.. ridicule.
Karl Lagerfeldne peut pas nous faire un truc sympa et design?
Ah non ... dsol, on me dit dans l'oreillette que a ne va pas tre possible. Pardon.

----------


## Jipt

Promenade de confin, dans les basses terres de l'Hrault,



mais faut pas traner n'importe o, la surprise tant toujours au bout du chemin :

----------


## ABCIWEB

Ah non enlves la photo du dessous ! En voyant le champ de coquelicots je me disais c'est la revanche de la nature...

----------


## Jipt

> Ah non enlves la photo du dessous !


Bah nan, c'est la ralit du quotidien, et je ne te montre pas l'intrieur des caniveaux bordant les routes, plein de tout et n'importe quoi.
 une poque je disais "50  la consigne pour tout emballage" et on aurait t dbarrass de cette engeance, mais les politiques n'ont ni c ni oreilles.




> En voyant le champ de coquelicots je me disais c'est la revanche de la nature...


 ::nono::  c'est la saison : en ce moment il y en a partout, des coquelicots.

Et les dcharges, c'est toute l'anne

----------


## Darkzinus

> Au fait, vous savez si ils vont sortir des masques "spcial barbus"? Nan parceque, bon, j'ai laiss pousser pendant le confinement et ma femme ne veut pas que je ratiboise (mme un peu).


La mme je ne me rase plus depuis le confinement  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Ah la la, il y a vraiment des btes bizarres qui sortent des sous-bois, en ces priodes troubles :

----------


## fredoche

Trs beaux ces coquelicots Jipt 

par contre la dcharge sauvage... Je ne comprends que cela puisse encore arriver alors que nous avons des dchetteries d'accs libre partout en France

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bah nan, c'est la ralit du quotidien
> ...
> Et les dcharges, c'est toute l'anne


Oui je sais bien, c'tait une boutade. J'avais juste envie d'apprcier ta belle photo de coquelicots un peu plus longtemps histoire de m'vader un peu, mais le rve fut de courte dure  :;):

----------


## Lung

> alors que nous avons des dchetteries *d'accs libre* partout en France


J'ai un lger doute sur le *accs libre* ... 
(ou alors a dpend des rgions ...)

 ::roll::

----------


## Dave Hiock

> par contre la dcharge sauvage... Je ne comprends que cela puisse encore arriver


Peut-tre parce que certains font comme toi  ::aie:: 



> Et donc je vais violer cette loi de merde impose par des dbiles profonds et applique par des gens pas plus intelligents, autant que j'en aurai l'occasion


Je trouve d'ailleurs cette remarque un peu dplace, que dire  ceux dont la seule faute a t de croiser quelqu'un porteur du virus et qui se sont retrouvs en ranimation avec les suites que je vous laisse imaginer.

Cela ternie un peu cette discussion, mais chacun fait ce qui lui plait !

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> J'ai un lger doute sur le *accs libre* ... 
> (ou alors a dpend des rgions ...)


Les toutes premires que j'ai connues (Montpellier, dbut des annes '90) l'taient.

La dernire dans mon village (proche de Montpel'), rcemment restaure, impose d'ouvrir une barrire avec un badge genre carte de crdit, badge dlivr par l'autorit comptente suite  demande accompagne d'une pice justificative du domicile, les buts avous tant un accs facile et des statistiques. 
Mais de l au flicage il n'y a qu'un pas

Et ailleurs je ne connais pas.





> [] ceux dont la seule faute a t de croiser quelqu'un porteur du virus et qui se sont retrouvs en ranimation []


Ouais, le problme d'tre au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment ne date pas du virus, hein, il existe depuis la nuit des temps, alors bon
On pourrait philosopher toute la journe ou plus l-dessus, a ne changera strictement rien.

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai un lger doute sur le *accs libre* ... 
> (ou alors a dpend des rgions ...)


Oui 
 y rflchir, effectivement ne serait-ce que la ville  proximit rserve l'accs  ses dchetteries aux seuls habitants de leur communaut de communes, avec l'obligation de dtenir une carte d'accs




> Peut-tre parce que certains font comme toi 
> 
> Je trouve d'ailleurs cette remarque un peu dplace, que dire  ceux dont la seule faute a t de croiser quelqu'un porteur du virus et qui se sont retrouvs en ranimation avec les suites que je vous laisse imaginer.
> 
> Cela ternie un peu cette discussion, mais chacun fait ce qui lui plait !


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, mais bon peu importe, je ne me bats plus avec ceux qui pensent (ou prtendent "penser" plutt) que tout peut tre dcid par la tte pensante du sommet de l'tat, et qu'elle te dlivre de ta propre responsabilit, de ton libre-arbitre, et de ton discernement quant  n'importe quelle situation.

Si tu as lu l'article cit, ce dont je ne suis pas sur, tu aurais peut-tre compris le sens de mes propos.
Je vais donc citer l'article qui dit :



> Samedi 18 avril, les gendarmes bressans ont contrl des cueilleurs de muguet se baladant dans les bois de Devrouze, Mervans et Diconne. *Ce motif unique de sortie est videmment interdit*. Comme excuse, les penauds promeneurs runis dans au moins une voiture ont affirm qu'il s'agissait de quelques bruns pour les personnes ges de l'Ehpad de Mervans et quils avaient une autorisation.
> 
> Contacte ce lundi aprs-midi, la directrice de l'tablissement pour personnes ges de Mervans, transparente sur le sujet, confirme avoir t en lien avec la gendarmerie en amont de la cueillette pour savoir dans quelles conditions il tait possible de ramener des bois quelques bouquets pour les 80 rsidents, une ide des agents, confirme-t-elle. Feu vert lui a t donne mais pour une seule et unique autorisation. Autrement dit, pour un seul salari de la maison de retraite. Sauf qu'ils auraient t plusieurs.... Combien ? Les gendarmes n'ont pas souhait communiquer sur cette affaire.
> 
> La directrice cherche toujours  savoir, qui parmi ses agents, est all faire un tour dans les bois. Pour la bonne cause, certes, *mais le dplacement en groupe, dans le contexte actuel, est interdit et passible dune contravention de 135* .


On passera sur les erreurs d'orthographes, les bruns sont plutt des brins.

Qu'est ce que raconte cet article en substance ? Que des gens qui travaillent ensemble tout le temps, dans un lieu  risque, ont t contrl  cueillir du muguet ensemble dans des bois qui occupent plusieurs milliers d'hectares dans la rgion cite, et o le muguet pousse en plus qu'abondance. C'tait un geste gnreux et humain, pour un symbole qui ne peut tre plus traditionnel qu'ici, en Bresse, surtout pour les personnes ges.
Que leur reproche-t-on ? 
On reproche  des gens qui travaillent ensemble en permanence et sont en contact avec les pensionnaires de l'EHPAD en permanence d'tre alls ensemble cueillir du muguet dans une zone boise de plusieurs km o le risque de croiser quelqu'un et de briser la distance requise pour la protection des personnes est quasi nulle.

Alors oui je vais pour ma part violer cette loi tant elle est dbile et applique par des gens qui n'ont pas plus de discernement. Oui je vais aller chercher du muguet  moins d'1km de chez moi, puisqu'il y en a de quoi remplir ma maison plus toutes celles de mes voisins. Et s'il le faut je dpasserai ce km. Parce que dans ces bois, mme en temps normal un 1er mai, tu n'y croises personne.

Et quant  ta tentative de culpabilisation tout autant pitoyable que compltement inapproprie, j'aurais tendance  la rapprocher des lans de sincrit du prfet Lallemant. 

Pour finir, quitte  culpabiliser, cet tablissement est celui o travaille mon pouse -seule infirmire quand elle travaille- pour 80 patients. Pas de masques pendants des semaines et je ne suis pas sur qu'ils en aient beaucoup plus aujourd'hui. Et ces gens l dsormais, les pensionnaires de ces EHPAD, on ne les hospitalise plus vu leur grand age, on les endort dfinitivement.

----------


## fredoche

> La dernire dans mon village (proche de Montpel'), rcemment restaure, impose d'ouvrir une barrire avec un badge genre carte de crdit, badge dlivr par l'autorit comptente suite  demande accompagne d'une pice justificative du domicile, les buts avous tant un accs facile et des statistiques. 
> Mais de l au flicage il n'y a qu'un pas


oui en fait quand a s'est mis en place tout rcemment dans la ville  proximit, je m'tais fait 2 rflexions : 
- c'tait justifi sur le fait que il n'y avait pas de raison que les habitants de la commcomm paient pour les "trangers". Rsultat : plus d'une centaine de milliers d'euros investis dans un systme de contrle d'accs que videmment tout le monde paie. Economie ?
- je m'tais dit aussi que cela allait relancer les dpts sauvages, et en ce sens c'tait contre-productif de ce pourquoi on avait dvelopp les dchetteries, pour justement les viter.

Et effectivement quelque part cela peut expliquer ta photo

L o j'habite c'est encore libre d'accs, je n'avais pas rflchi plus loin que a

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Dsol, je fais un hors-sujet: c'est moi ou bien il n'y a plus moyen d'diter un de ses propres messages? Je ne trouve plus l'option ..  ::koi::

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour,
> Dsol, je fais un hors-sujet: c'est moi ou bien il n'y a plus moyen d'diter un de ses propres messages? Je ne trouve plus l'option ..


a doit tre toi, puisque je peux diter ce que j'ai post en fin de matine :


(attention, j'ai l'affichage invers, le plus rcent tout en haut).

----------


## escartefigue

Il me semble que l'accs est donn  tout rsident de la commune ou de la communaut de commune selon le cas, sur prsentation d'un justificatif de domicile, aux heures d'accueil du public.

----------


## Jipt

Retour de promenade sortie pour activit physique :

cette fleur a une taille d'environ une pice de 0,01  et elle a bien 5 anthres, mme si on n'en voit que 4 :


Si quelqu'un connat son nom

Ensuite, dans la cour d'une maison de matre, une rencontre bruyante :


Dommage, je n'ai pas pu faire plus prs, et il tait  l'ombre,  ::weird:: 

 ::coucou::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,




Capte hier, c'est peut-tre pour moi la dernire image de ce sujet car
il commence  pleuvoir ;demain il est prvu la fin du monde ou presque ;lundi nous recouvrons notre libert, normalement.

MP's : fredoche, a va chez toi ?
Et Sunchaser, tu as dpatouill son problme d'dition de posts ?

Hey, mine de rien, ce confinement aura t bien sympathique : quel calme, pendant ces deux mois  ::ccool:: . 
Je crains le pire, lundi  ::calim2:: 
 ::coucou::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capte hier, c'est peut-tre pour moi la dernire image de ce sujet car
> il commence  pleuvoir ;demain il est prvu la fin du monde ou presque ;lundi nous recouvrons notre libert, normalement.
> 
> MP's : fredoche, a va chez toi ?
> ...


Salut!

"Et Sunchaser, tu as dpatouill son problme d'dition de posts ?"
-> Je pense que j'ai pig: je peux modifier mon texte pendant un certains temps, et puis aprs c'est mort. Je n'avais jamais fait attention  cela.


J'ai envie de dire: fates bien attention  vous, cette priode de dconfinement est peut tre plus dangereuse qu'avant. Mais je n'ai pas envie de jouer l'oiseau de mauvaise augure, et peut tre que tout ira pour le mieux .. je l'espre du moins.
En attendant, je n'ai toujours pas eu le courage ne serait-ce que de prendre rendez-vous chez mon barbier. Pourtant, vraiment, j'en ai bien besoin; a ne ressemble plus qu'a un vieux balai-brosse bouriff  ::aie:: 
Mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment il va faire pour s'occuper de ma barbiche derrire un masque  ::weird::

----------


## escartefigue

> cette fleur a une taille d'environ une pice de 0,01  et elle a bien 5 anthres, mme si on n'en voit que 4


On voit bien les 5  :;): 
5 ptales de couleur bleue font penser  des Myosotis ou des Gentianes.
Dommage que tu n'aies pas prcis la taille de la plante ni le milieu et on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'une plante sauvage ou d'une espce cultive...

----------


## Jipt

> [...] elle a bien 5 anthres, mme si on n'en voit que 4 :





> On voit bien les 5


Oui mais la 5e est si petite qu'on la voit  peine, et en insistant, car au premier coup d'il j'n'l'avions point vu,  :8-): 





> Dommage que tu n'aies pas prcis la taille de la plante


Ben kess kil te faut ! :  ::P: 



> cette fleur a une taille d'environ une pice de 0,01


et je prcise qu'elle ne pousse vraiment pas haut, 5  10 cm, au ras du sol.
(La mise en page de ce forum m'nerve : pourquoi un saut de ligne *aprs* une citation ? a loigne la rponse qui s'y rapporte et a oblige  en forcer ensuite.)





> [...] ni le milieu et on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'une plante sauvage ou d'une espce cultive...


Milieu : mditerranen, compltement sauvage (mais si quelqu'un veut la cultiver, why not ?), environnement : chemins entre les vignes, la cagnasse, quoi.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

J'ai oubli un petit truc, au passage, durant "Ma vie de confin", j'ai dcouvert 2 trucs (hormis que ma femme pouvait tre chiante quand elle veut, mais a, je le savais d'avant  ::mrgreen:: ):
. Escape at Dannemora
. Ray Donovan

On peut ne pas aimer bien sr, mais p@tain comment c'est bon ce Ray!!! Pinaise, j'ai bientt 50 ballais et je me retrouve comme un fanboy total de Ray Donovan. C'est simple, on ne peut plus dcrocher. Quand on mets 1 pisode, en fait on se rends compte 3 ou 4 h plus tard qu'il serait grand temps d'aller se pieuter parce que c'est bientt le matin. Rsultat, on enchaine les saisons ...
Pourtant je n'accrochais pas toujours avec l'acteur principal (Liev Schreiber) ... ne serait-ce que - et je sais que c'est vraiment dguellasse / inacceptable - rien que sur le physique: faut bien avouer qu'il a des fois une tte qui penche plus pour le pruneau confit. Mais la, il est juste excellent.
Tiens, je crois que je vais m'acheter la batte de baseball "Ray Donovan", a fera joli dans mon bureau  ::mouarf:: 

Vraiment, vraiment, vraiment, si vous n'avez pas dj vu ces des trucs, gardez les bien en mmoire. Pour le deuxime grand confinement par exemple ...  ::mouarf:: 
(j'espre pas, hein..)

----------


## Max

> Si quelqu'un connat son nom


Pl@ntNet dit - sans conviction - Anagallis arvensis, mouron des champs. Il y a quelques photos qui collent bien (sur Wikipedia galement).

J'ai exactement la mme chose en rouge dans mon jardin, a correspond galement (le violet au centre ainsi que les lments jaunes - je n'y connais rien dsol - sont assez distinctifs)

----------


## Jipt

Bien vu, Max, a y ressemble normment ! 
 ::ccool::

----------


## escartefigue

> Ben kess kil te faut ! : 
> 
> et je prcise qu'elle ne pousse vraiment pas haut, 5  10 cm, au ras du sol.
> (La mise en page de ce forum m'nerve : pourquoi un saut de ligne *aprs* une citation ? a loigne la rponse qui s'y rapporte et a oblige  en forcer ensuite.)


La taille de la plante n'est pas celle de la fleur, c'est bien celle de la plante qui manquait  :;): 






> Pl@ntNet dit - sans conviction - Anagallis arvensis, mouron des champs. Il y a quelques photos qui collent bien (sur Wikipedia galement).
> 
> J'ai exactement la mme chose en rouge dans mon jardin, a correspond galement (le violet au centre ainsi que les lments jaunes - je n'y connais rien dsol - sont assez distinctifs)


J'ai galement la rouge dans mon jardin et un peu partout dans la campagne prs de chez moi, mais je n'y aura pas pens pour cette variante bleue, surtout que j'imaginais une plante beaucoup plus grande. Trs jolie cette nuance bleue  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP's : fredoche, a va chez toi ?


magnifique ce tag

Oui merci Jipt 
J'ai mis la pdale douce sur le forum, parce que il y  a 2-3 sujets qui me chauffent inutilement, donc j'vite de dpenser de l'nergie pour rien

Mais sinon nickel, ou presque, un peu de nostalgie d'une page de ma vie en train de se tourner

Et je viens dapprendre que je peux rentrer en Suisse, donc c'est cool, je vais pouvoir aller chercher un appart et bosser 

Et sinon je bouffe des fraises, les framboises et les amlanches arrivent, et le jardin est bien garni, a devrait pousser... sans moi en plus... elle est pas belle la vie ?

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai mis la pdale douce sur le forum, parce que il y  a 2-3 sujets qui me chauffent inutilement, donc j'vite de dpenser de l'nergie pour rien


Tiens c'est marrant je pensais  toi ce matin en me disant que a faisait un gros paquet de jours que je ne t'avais plus lu, j'ai mme envisag de t'envoyer un MP.

Bonne chance et bonheur pour ta nouvelle vie.
 ::coucou::

----------


## fredoche

pfff... faut que je lise ta citation pour dcouvrir mes fautes de conjugaison  ::calim2:: 

Merci je vais aller trainer mes gutres en Suisse ds ce matin

Et 2 rouges-queues ont dcid de venir me dire "au revoir" pour l'occasion  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ils sont entrs chez toi ?

----------


## fredoche

oui
par le velux de ma chambre je pense, c'est le seul truc que j'avais d'ouvert ce matin

Mais c'est assez courant, les annes passes des hirondelles qui viennent virevolter, mais elles chient partout c'est bien chiant pour le coup... et pour les faire sortir, accroche-toi, elles sont rebelles. 

Et puis j'ai des oiseaux, plutt des moineaux en gnral, qui se perchent en haut de la chemine, et qui tombent dedans. et que je fais ressortir par le bas. a parfois c'est tous les jours.
L'an dernier j'avais un nid d'une bonne 50aine de cm avec des oeufs, 5 ou 6, et la maman dcde, qui avaient donc descendu cette mme chemine. Ceux l je n'ai rien pu faire

----------


## Jipt

> pfff... faut que je lise ta citation pour dcouvrir mes fautes de conjugaison


Oui, a arrive. Notre cerveau est quand mme un sacr drle d'animal, hein
Du coup tu as corrig et du sur-coup moi aussi,  ::lol:: 
Donc ceux qui passeront derrire se demanderont ternellement "mais de quoi qu'ils causent, l ?"  ::mrgreen:: 




> Et 2 rouges-queues ont dcid de venir me dire "au revoir" pour l'occasion


Magnifique !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et puis j'ai des oiseaux, plutt des moineaux en gnral, qui se perchent en haut de la chemine, et qui tombent dedans. et que je fais ressortir par le bas.


a, a me rappelle une anecdote, chez mon pre. Mon pre levait des pigeons, et, une fois, en hiver, un pigeon devait tre sur la chemine quand mon pre a allum le feu. a a du le surprendre et il est tomb dans le conduit, et a atterri au milieu des flammes naissantes (et donc assez abondantes, car c'tait le papier et les brindilles qui avaient commenc  brler), du coup, il panique, l'animal et bat des ailes comme un damn (bon, il devait avoir trs peur et ...trs chaud). Ses battements d'ailes envoient des braises partout dans la salle  manger. Le pigeon fini par sortir de la chemine, mais pour le faire sortir de la maison, a a t une sacr histoire. Dj qu'on tait tous occup  teindre les braises, qui taient tombes, parfois sur le carrelage (pas grave) mais aussi sur les fauteuils du salon (en tissu  ::aie:: ) et les chaises pailles (re  ::aie:: ). 

Bref, beau bazar ! 

Pour finir, sachez que le pigeon s'en est sorti indemne.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

je crois que je prfrais le confinement :



Les nazes les porcs les dbiles ont de nouveau l'autorisation de sortir et de faire n'importe quoi,  ::cry:: 

C'est tout frais, les photos datent de dimanche, le "dpt" d'environ quelques jours, pas plus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Oui, comme tu dis, les "porcs" sont de retours, et mme, je dirais qu'ils sont encore pire que d'habitude.

Maintenant, pour ce que tu montres-l, n'est-ce-pas aussi un problme (que l'on rencontre ici) avec les dchetteries qui ne rouvrent pas ou peu ou dans des conditions assez peu pratiques ?

Mais, bon, ce week-end, on est all pique-niqu sur les bords de la Rance en Cte d'Armor. On a trouv un coin vraiment paum, et magnifique  ::lol::  Et un masque chirurgical abandonn !  ::calim2::

----------


## fredoche

Salut les amis 

Alors un petit update plus rjouissant que ces horreurs.

Ma vie de confin en Suisse il y a 2 semaines c'tait a :





je suis pas un urbain, mais l il y a pire...
Et  je compte sur vous pour me nommer la dlicate fleur qui a dcid de pousser en l'absence d'entretien des petits espaces verts comme le pied des arbres urbains. 
C'est l que tu vois tout ce qu'on interdit  la nature

----------


## fredoche

Et quand on laisse place  la nature, elle la prend avec beaucoup de grce :





A la fin de mon petit-djeuner ce matin, j'ouvre la fentre de ma cuisine et il tait l. Il m'a bien regard et... voil

D'habitude ces animaux sont assez craintifs

C'est un chevreuil juvnile pour qui ne connaitrait pas

J'ai la chance d'avoir rgulirement leur visite

----------


## fredoche

Enfin je sais pas si vous vous souvenez de l'amlanchier :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11458060

mais dsormais les amlanches sont mres :

Les framboises aussi  ::mrgreen:: 

Que c'est bon
Donc si vous avez lil, l'amlanchier est un arbuste que l'on trouve souvent en dco dans les rues des villes, dans les parcs et jardins. J'en ai vu 2 magnifiques  l'entre d'immeubles bourgeois  Genve, et personne pour manger les baies, sauf les pigeons.
La place de la gare de Thionville est remplie d'amlanchiers

----------


## Jipt

> je suis pas un urbain, mais l il y a pire...


Tu l'as dit !  ::ptdr:: 




> Et  je compte sur vous pour me nommer la dlicate fleur qui a dcid de pousser en l'absence d'entretien des petits espaces verts comme le pied des arbres urbains.


ggl images propose l'Hibiscus, et en plus il t'a repr, simplement en lui "poussant" le fichier !





> C'est l que tu vois tout ce qu'on interdit  la nature


Et qui va se faire un plaisir de nous le faire payer, mais faudrait qu'elle se dpche, parce qu' ils  sont repartis  fond les ballons

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je penserai plus pour des rose trmire.

Tu as beaucoup de chance Fredoche.

Bon, c'est  mon tour d'tre confin, mais alors, vraiment confin pour le coup. En effet, suite  une chute malencontreuse, je me suis cass la rotule gauche.  ::aie:: 
Du coup, confinement total !  ::calim2:: 

Continuez  poster des photos de dehors, moi, je n'ai accs qu' une rez de jardin de 34m. Mais on a des tomates, des fraises, un pied de courgettes, un d'aubergine, de la ciboulette, un potimarron et une courge butternut. Bref, on essaie de se dsurbaniser un peu.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Je pencherai plus pour des rose trmire.


Euh, j'en ai dans mon jardin (prs de Montpellier), qui se ressment d'une anne sur l'autre et les plus avances sont loin, trs loin d'tre aussi hautes que la plante prsente par fredoche




> Continuez  poster des photos de dehors, moi, je n'ai accs qu' un rez de jardin de 34m. Mais on a des tomates, des fraises, un pied de courgettes, un d'aubergine, de la ciboulette, un potimarron et une courge butternut. Bref, on essaie de se dsurbaniser un peu.


Quelle diversit ! Bravo ! Moi j'en avais marre de tout voir bouff par les escargots, j'ai tout abandonn.

Courage pour ta guibolle.

----------


## Invit

> Quelle diversit ! Bravo ! Moi j'en avais marre de tout voir bouff par les escargots, j'ai tout abandonn.


Chez nous  Montral, ce sont les ratons laveurs, les mouffettes, les cureuils et les marmottes (plus quelques insectes, bien sr...) qui bouffent tout ! 
Potager = grillage  poule...  ::roll:: 
Quand j'avais ma maison avant, il y avait aussi ces saloperies de cerfs de virginie qui dtruisaient tout.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh, j'en ai dans mon jardin (prs de Montpellier), qui se ressment d'une anne sur l'autre et les plus avances sont loin, trs loin d'tre aussi hautes que la plante prsente par fredoche


Y en a des hautes 







> Quelle diversit ! Bravo ! Moi j'en avais marre de tout voir bouff par les escargots, j'ai tout abandonn.


Nous, c'est les limaces. On lutte, mais le combat n'est pas gagn  ::aie:: 




> Courage pour ta guibolle.


Merci, il faut juste de la patiente, maintenant...

----------


## Jipt

> Y en a des hautes


Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'elles sont petites maintenant parce qu'elles sont jeunes ; plus tard, plus adultes, elles me dpassent...

Mais tu as peut-tre bien raison.

L, a me fait penser  la 

 fleur vorace dans le film The Wall ( ne pas confondre avec un autre The Wall que je dcouvre ce jour, sorti bien plus tard et n'ayant rien  voir).

----------


## fredoche

> Je penserai plus pour des rose trmire.


Bravo Jon, tu as trs bien vu

Ce sont des roses trmires, qui se ressment effectivement Jipt, et l en loccurrence celle-ci a pouss au pied d'un arbre de ville, ceux-ci n'ayant pas t rass du fait du confinement.
Rien que le fait de laisser ces parterres se dvelopper  leur guise offrirait un vrai potentiel de bio-diversit, mais les gens sont tellement attachs  la notion de propret, alors que des adventices et des plantes opportunes ne sont pas sales. Par contre les pots d'chappements, les gommes de pneus, les merdes de chien (absentes  Genve, 350 CHF d'amende il me semble si vous ne ramassez pas), les mgots...

Dsol Jon pour ta rotule, tu dois morfler ::calim2::  Bon courage :;): 




> Chez nous  Montral, ce sont les ratons laveurs, les mouffettes, les cureuils et les marmottes (plus quelques insectes, bien sr...) qui bouffent tout !


C'est chouette quand mme
Chez moi c'est plutt les limaces

----------


## fredoche

> Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'elles sont petites maintenant parce qu'elles sont jeunes ; plus tard, plus adultes, elles me dpassent...
> 
> Mais tu as peut-tre bien raison.
> 
> L, a me fait penser  la 
> 
>  fleur vorace dans le film The Wall ( ne pas confondre avec un autre The Wall que je dcouvre ce jour, sorti bien plus tard et n'ayant rien  voir).


La vache: un de mes films culte sinon mon film culte 
je l'ai revu encore il y a pas longtemps et il est d'une densit terrible, avec tant de thmes encore trs actuels quelque part

Et la musique des floyd

----------


## fredoche

> ggl images propose l'Hibiscus, et en plus il t'a repr, simplement en lui "poussant" le fichier !


Comment t'as fait a stp ?

----------


## Jipt

> La vache: un de mes films culte sinon mon film culte


Pareil, mais je rajoute le mme en concert "live in Berlin" (avec Roger et toute une tartine de zicoss' mais sans les trois autres), plus 2001 et Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou.




> je l'ai revu encore il y a pas longtemps et il est d'une densit terrible, avec tant de thmes encore trs actuels quelque part


Pareil.




> Et la musique des floyd


Ah ben vi,  l'poque c'tait quelque chose !
(maintenant n'en parlons plus, leur dernier album a t une calamit, un seul morceau [horrible] pass sur Fip quand il est sorti et hop !, dgag, plus entendu)




> Comment t'as fait a stp ?


Ben je me suis mis sur ta photo, "clic-droit / enregistrer sous..." et je l'ai rcupre sur mon Bureau, puis j'ai appel _google images_ et je la lui ai drag'n'droppe, il a moulin un peu et m'a sorti toute une tripote de liens contenant des images rouge-rose, plus qu' lancer un outil de capture  qui j'ai demand l'option "Slectionner la zone" et je t'ai encadr, puisque ce que tu as vu faisait partie de ses remontes, en premire page.

----------


## fredoche

Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou. Rien que pour ce film Nicholson est un dieu pour moi



> Ah ben vi,  l'poque c'tait quelque chose !
> (maintenant n'en parlons plus, leur dernier album a t une calamit, un seul morceau [horrible] pass sur Fip quand il est sorti et hop !, dgag, plus entendu)


Si tu aimes, tu as des groupes aujourd'hui qui s'attache  rendre hommage  cette poque merveilleuse du tout dbut  The Wall, j'en ai vu 2 :
be floyd : http://www.befloyd.com/ vu 2 fois en Belgique, vraiment excellents
encore floyd : http://encorefloyd.net/ vu  la Karrire en 2018, un truc merveilleux, vraiment, le concert comme le lieu : http://villart.fr/actu/ - 2000 personnes ce soir l

Les gars sont des perfectionnistes graves,  travailler les sons, trouver exactement les mmes instruments, a vaut le coup

Et perso je les ai vu, les vrais sans Roger,  Chantilly en 1994 je crois

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou. Rien que pour ce film Nicholson est un dieu pour moi


Oui et le meilleur c'est que tous les acteurs sont exceptionnels dans ce film culte. Quant au ralisateur Milos Forman il a fait un autre chef d'oeuvre mmorable quelques annes plus tard avec Amadeus. Pas mal comme CV.




> ...cette poque merveilleuse du tout dbut  The Wall


Oui bon l tu exagres! Aprs un film culte tu cites maintenant le concept album culte du sicle dernier, trop facile  ::):  

A la sortie de ce double album, je suis pass un peu  ct. Un copain me l'avait fait couter en me le prsentant comme un chef d'oeuvre mais mon avis tait plus mitig. J'tais trop jeune et plus intress par le rock'n roll moins sophistiqu et plus pchu. Je l'ai redcouvert une dizaine d'annes plus tard pour avoir travaill 2 mois au rayon hifi de la Fnac durant les vacances d't. Ils se servaient encore de cet album comme rfrence moderne car de nombreux dtails sonores sont plus ou moins audibles, voire pas du tout suivant la qualit des lments des chaines hifi. J'ai donc eu l'occasion de l'couter plus attentivement et je me suis rang  l'avis de mon copain avec la mme conclusion. Je l'coute encore de temps en temps, toujours bahi par ses mlodies et ses orchestrations. 

On se servait aussi d'un double album de Jonasz "La fabuleuse histoire de Mr Swing" car l'enregistrement live tait d'une qualit exceptionnelle qui nous projetais au milieu du public. Un Jonasz au sommet de son art, tour  tour intimiste et flamboyant, avec une prsence, une motion, un swing et des musiciens remarquables. 

C'est suite  ces longues heures d'coute en auditorium que j'ai cass ma tirelire pour acheter des enceintes Cabasse (Clipper II m3), toujours en service et qui m'ont bien accompagnes durant cette priode de confinement. J'ai bien essay de les remplacer depuis cette poque pour gagner de la place, mais toujours pas convaincu par les enceintes colonne bass reflex qui sont devenues la norme avec certes un bon volume de basses pour moins d'encombrement, mais des basses moins dynamiques et moins prcises, trop baveuses  mon got. Mes grosses mmres rgnent donc encore dans mon salon et je les apprcie toujours autant, avec une pointe de nostalgie quand je rcoute ces albums qui les faisaient dj si bien sonner il y a une trentaine d'annes.

J'ai un peu moins apprci le film The Wall, logique puisqu'il donne un cadre qui laisse moins de place  l'imagination. Le double album reste pour moi un ovni unique et prcieux, aussi marquant que "vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou" au cinma. Et de mme pour "Amadeus", faut dire aussi qu'avoir Mozart comme compositeur, a aide bien pour marquer les esprits.

----------


## fredoche

H bien ce que tu voques, a m'a fait pareil avec Amadeus que notre prof de musique nous avait amen voir au collge. J'tais pass  cot
En visitant la cathdrale de Haarlem, j'avais pu lire une petite affichette au pied de l'orgue monumentale qui indiquait que Mozart avait jou ici dessus  l'age de 10 ans. J'avais trouv a assez dingue.
Ville et cathdrale qui valent le dtour : https://www.bavo.nl/en/about-bavo-an...st-bavo/organ/

Et je cherche des enceintes en ce moment, parce que autant je ne regarde pas la TV ni mme des trucs comme netflix, autant j'coute de la zik.
Je cherche je cherche sur le bon coin, histoire de trouver une bonne occas pas trop loin, pour quiper mon futur appart en Suisse.

----------


## Jipt

> Je cherche je cherche sur le bon coin, histoire de trouver une bonne occas pas trop loin, pour quiper mon futur appart en Suisse.


Bien faire attention  examiner *attentivement* les HP, leur cne en papier et *leur suspension* dans le "saladier", bien souvent cette pice souple part en lambeaux. Certains arrivent  la remplacer mais a semble tre un boulot de dingue.
Page immense, il y a des photos vers le dbut, en tirant l'ascenseur.

----------


## fredoche

Oui c'est bien le problme, l'tat rel...
M'enfin trouver une bonne affaire c'est pas fait encore, et sinon on reste sur des prix de... malades

----------


## Jipt

> des prix de... malades


Par exemple (just curious) ?

----------


## Jipt

En attendant un futur reconfinement, on dirait que certains prennent les devants :



ou alors ce n'est pas a du tout ? Mais alors qu'est-ce ?
Et j'en ai vu d'autres, quips de la mme manire, par ci par l dans les enclos qui leur sont attribus, autour du village

----------


## Max

On dirait un masque anti-insectes  ::):  (source)

----------


## Jipt

> On dirait un masque anti-insectes  (source)


Merci pour ce lien, a semble tout  fait tre a.

Maintenant, pourquoi certains chevaux l'ont et pas d'autres, euh Par exemple, celui que j'ai photographi tait accompagn de deux congnres sans masque.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Peut-tre que certains chevaux sont blesss par des insectes, ou autres, et pour viter que des insectes viennent pondre dans les plaies, on les protge.

----------


## Jipt

Peut-tre, peut-tre, cependant
c'est la premire fois de ma vie que je vois a, or des chevaux, ici, ce n'est pas a qui manque ;il n'y a pas que des chevaux  souffrir des mouches dans les yeux, je pense entre autres aux bovins et je ne leur ai jamais remarqu cet accessoire.
 l'occasion je demanderai

----------


## Jon Shannow

> l'occasion je demanderai


C'est srement la meilleure chose  faire...

----------


## fredoche

Oui ce sont des protections anti-mouches et taons: les franges doivent aussi servir  a, un peu comme les rideaux en boule d'olivier que l'on met  l'entre des maisons, et alors on peut laisser la porte ouverte

Les chevaux ont une peau trs sensible, les mouches piqueuses peuvent les rendre fous

A noter le pige  taon : https://equi-clic.com/fr/pieges-a-mo...653038635.html
a intrigue quand on ne connait pas.

Il est possible que ce soient des chevaux en pension, et donc des propritaires plus soucieux que d'autres

----------


## escartefigue

C'est gnial ce pige  taons, enfin si toutefois ce n'est pas une arnaque  :;):

----------


## fredoche

non c'est en voyant ce truc dans une des vidos de ce gars 
https://www.youtube.com/user/guepesfrelons
que j'ai cherch moi-mme, intrigu par le dispositif

Franchement le mec est passionnant, et connait bien son affaire pour ce qui concerne les insectes, un vrai amoureux de la nature

----------


## Jipt

> Franchement le mec est passionnant, et connait bien son affaire pour ce qui concerne les insectes, un vrai amoureux de la nature


Il n'a rien contre les moustiques-tigres ? Quelle s4l0p3r13 !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> c'est la premire fois de ma vie que je vois a, or des chevaux, ici, ce n'est pas a qui manque ;


Oui enfin j'avais dj vu beaucoup de chiens avant d'en voir un avec un entonnoir autour de la tte. Son propritaire m'a dit qu'il tait bless  l'oreille et la plaie n'arrivait pas  cicatriser car il n'arrtait pas de se gratter. Cette protection tait la solution, mais bon visuellement ce n'tait pas  son avantage  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Ma vie de confin  Montral en tltravail pour des mois encore mais qui sort en vlo quand mme.

----------


## Jipt

> Ma vie de confin  Montral en tltravail pour des mois encore mais qui sort en vlo quand mme.


C'est pris depuis les fentres de ton bureau ? Ben dis donc, je veux bien me faire embaucher, moi !  ::mouarf:: 





> l'occasion je demanderai


Et c'est confirm : c'est bien pour les protger des mouches, dont certaines viennent carrment pondre dans leurs yeux (enfin, "dans leurs yeux", je verrais plutt dans les orbites), parait que a les rend fous.

----------


## Invit

> Et c'est confirm : c'est bien pour les protger des mouches, dont certaines viennent carrment pondre dans leurs yeux (enfin, "dans leurs yeux", je verrais plutt dans les orbites), parait que a les rend fous.


 ::ptdr:: 
Non, c'est pris dans un parc o il y a un des rares accs direct au Saint-Laurent,  une dizaine de kilomtres de chez moi.

D'ailleurs, on avait mme une jeune baleine  bosse qui s'tait perdu il y a quelques semaines. Malheureusement elle est morte, vraisemblablement percute par un bateau.

----------


## Jipt

> [] chez moi.


Ah tiens, j'ai une question pour toi : on me dit qu'au Canada les compteurs d'lectricit Linky sont tellement problmatiques qu'ils sont dgags  toute allure.

Vrai ou faux ?
Merci,

----------


## Invit

> Ah tiens, j'ai une question pour toi : on me dit qu'au Canada les compteurs d'lectricit Linky sont tellement problmatiques qu'ils sont dgags  toute allure.


Je n'ai jamais entendu parl de  compteur Linky ici.

----------


## Jipt

> Je n'ai jamais entendu parl de  compteur Linky ici.


Normal, c'est une "marque" franaise. Le problme date de 2014 et a concerne les compteurs "intelligents" : https://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle...ents-saskpower

Laisse tomber (sauf si c'est norme).

----------


## escartefigue

> Je n'ai jamais entendu *parl dle*  compteur Linky ici.


C'est tout le paradoxe : c'est un *conteur* muet  :;):   ::mrgreen:: 

ok j'ai (un peu) trich  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

En attendant d'tre reconfins, le week-end on se balade et dans l'arrire-pays de Montpellier (plus prcisment au nord-est de Castries) on trouve des choses fort sympathiques, comme ces carrires de pierre dsaffectes (il y en a encore deux qui fonctionnent) :








Et en sortant du maquis, on tombe sur le site d'un tailleur de pierres un peu magique :





a nous a chang de ce monde tout dglingu,  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut tout le monde,

En attendant que l'on puisse faire tomber les masques (et en esprant qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveau grand confinement), voici un petit lien qui pourra vous intresser peut tre: avancement des tudes sur le COVID

Je ne pense pas que cela vaut la peine de regarder tous les jours, mais je vais y jeter un oeil de temps en temps, histoire de ...
Mon ami qui me l'a envoy estime que l'on devrait avoir un vaccin vers Janvier. Le fait qu'il bosse dans le pharma, dans un secteur assez "critique", me fait dire que son estimation n'est surement pas compltement  ct de la plaque.
En revanche, il m'a gliss "Oublie les vaccins russes....", je n'ai pas encore demand pourquoi, mais je suivrais son conseil si jamais j'en venais avoir le choix un jour.
Le goulet d'tranglement va tre la production, et la ce n'est pas sur que tout le monde arrive a suivre.
Donc conclusion: trouvez-vous des masques avec lesquels vous vous sentez bien, reportez toutes vos envies de grosses ftes, runions de familles nombreuse, etc.. a va durer encore de long mois  ::calim2:: 


Prenez soin de vous,
@+

----------


## fredoche

> a nous a chang de ce monde tout dglingu,


J'aime beaucoup

un tmoignage pour nos gnrations futures

Dans le mme genre
https://villart.fr/actu/index.php/le-site/
A voir c'est trs beau 

J'aime les petites ronces qui poussent dans les anfractuosits de la pierre. Je les ai en photos dans mes photos perso, elles me touchent
C'est une des carrires du marbre de Comblanchien




> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> En attendant que l'on puisse faire tomber les masques (et en esprant qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveau grand confinement), voici un petit lien qui pourra vous intresser peut tre: avancement des tudes sur le COVID
> 
> Je ne pense pas que cela vaut la peine de regarder tous les jours, mais je vais y jeter un oeil de temps en temps, histoire de ...
> Mon ami qui me l'a envoy estime que l'on devrait avoir un vaccin vers Janvier. Le fait qu'il bosse dans le pharma, dans un secteur assez "critique", me fait dire que son estimation n'est surement pas compltement  ct de la plaque.
> En revanche, il m'a gliss "Oublie les vaccins russes....", je n'ai pas encore demand pourquoi, mais je suivrais son conseil si jamais j'en venais avoir le choix un jour.
> Le goulet d'tranglement va tre la production, et la ce n'est pas sur que tout le monde arrive a suivre.
> Donc conclusion: trouvez-vous des masques avec lesquels vous vous sentez bien, reportez toutes vos envies de grosses ftes, runions de familles nombreuse, etc.. a va durer encore de long mois


J'espre que le spoutnik gagnera, ce serait une belle nique  toutes ces curies prives et leur course au dollars.
Parce que 13 socits en comptition *dans ce monde dglingu*, ce pourrait tre 13 socits qui cooprent intelligemment et efficacement pour le bien de tous, de l'humanit, dans un mode civilis, normal et harmonieux

Je suis triste  ::calim2:: 

Tout cela n'est que foutaises




> *Lucrative* supply deals between drugmakers and governments should secure early vaccines access for the U.S, Europe and other developed nations like Japan and Canada. *The rest of the world might not be so fortunate*, even with well-intentioned efforts by the World Health Organization and groups like GAVI, The Vaccine Alliance.


Open your eyes and you will see




> Prenez soin de vous,
> @+


Merci et  toi aussi le chasseur de lumire

----------


## Jipt

> Dans le mme genre
> https://villart.fr/actu/index.php/le-site/
> A voir c'est trs beau


Il y a des trucs magnifiques, merci pour le lien.
 ::coucou::

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

le confinement c'est reparti, donc les photos en ballade aussi, et les surprises galement.

J'ouvre le bal avec a, et je ne dirai qu'en bas des images (bon, elles ne sont pas terribles, mais elles ne sont pas truques) de quoi il est question :





d'un cerisier, messieurs-dames, d'un cerisier ! En fleurs et en fruit dbut novembre -- a n'a pas de sens !

Allez, bon confinement...

----------


## fredoche

ah oui c'est dingue

----------


## Jipt

> ah oui c'est dingue


D'autant plus que le froid sera vite l, on dirait : pendant que tu postais, moi je shootais a (un peu minablement, c'est un vieil appareil de poche avec un petit zoom et quand je les ai vus, le temps que je le sorte de son tui et qu'il s'allume, je n'ai pas eu le temps de zoomer) :

Circulant d'est en ouest (de g  dr sur la tof'), ils sont passs derrire l'arbre, pendant ce temps j'ai zoom et je n'en reviens pas de la diffrence de teinte du ciel alors qu'il y a quoi, 5  10  d'angle de rotation ? Et en plus je me tournais vers l'ouest :


Vers l'ouest donc vers l'Espagne et de l trop fastoche pour eux de sauter en Afrique et hop !, au chaud,  :8-): 

Mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est comme bestiaux,  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

En V probablement des oies ou des grues. Si tu as entendu leurs cris, tu peux les distinguer ventuellement


Pas dit qu'elles aillent plus loin que lEspagne

----------


## Jipt

> En V probablement des oies ou des grues. Si tu as entendu leurs cris, tu peux les distinguer ventuellement


Ah cool, mais les entendre avec la route qui passe juste aprs les arbres qu'on voit au fond, laisse tomber, surtout avec les motos de maintenant, qui doivent tourner  15 000 tours ou plus, comment qu'elles hurlent, fouhhh, c'est dment de boucan...  ::calim2:: 

Ce confinement n'a vraiment rien  voir avec le prcdent,  ::weird::

----------


## escartefigue

Ce sont des grues cendres  :;): 

Les oies n'ont pas du tout cette silhouette

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En V probablementdes grues.


Des grues ?  :8O: 


 ::ptdr:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jipt

> Des grues ?


Non, des grues ! *NSFW*








 ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

::ptdr::

----------


## Booldegumn

Ah ! a a repris ! Honntement avec le dconfinement c'est quelque chose qui m'a un peu manqu. C'est fou comme les routines se crent vite !
Allez Ma vie de (re)confin c'est parti ! J'ai hte de voir le prochain post !

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

j'ai pens  vous, en prvision du prochain confinement :

- d'abord un cerisier bien prcoce


- ensuite les copains du cerisier, qui paissent tranquilles dans son voisinage


- et enfin, une vision d'un comportement que je ne comprends pas : devant jusqu' l'infini et  gauche comme  droite jusqu'au bout du monde, des pommiers -- et juste devant, ce dans quoi ils croissent et prosprent et fabriquent des pommes qu'on va ensuite bouffer


Et on s'tonne aprs de la recrudescence des trans-genres : moi je vois a li aux perturbateurs endocriniens, mais tout le monde s'en balek,  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai pens  vous, en prvision du prochain confinement :
> 
> - d'abord un cerisier bien prcoce
> 
> 
> - ensuite les copains du cerisier, qui paissent tranquilles dans son voisinage
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton attention

En voyant ces moutons je ne peux pas m'empcher de penser  nos similitudes dsormais. Parqus et prts  tre tondus comme du btail, en blant tout au plus.

Et videmment le connard dans toute sa splendeur, qui vient dverser sa merde ici et pas ailleurs o cela ne lui couterait rien, mais a ne devait pas tre les bons horaires

a me dgoute  ::calim2::  je crois que si j'en voyais un faire je serais capable d'une grande violence

----------


## fredoche

hier lors de ma promenade, dans un pays hors couvre-feu :



Ceux-l se taisent,  l'image de ceux d'en face. Dociles, immobiles, ptrifis


Ceux-l vivent encore. Je les admire, surtout qu'avec le vent du nord, la temprature ressentie tait glaciale



Celui-ci est d'une force lgendaire, il maitrise les serpents. Derrire-lui un autre mythe lgendaire, le Mont-Blanc. Et la ville dvian

Quelqu'un saura-t-il le reconnaitre et le nommer ?

----------


## Jipt

> Quelqu'un saura-t-il le reconnaitre et le nommer ?







Hercule ?
Mais normalement il y a deux serpents,  ::koi::

----------


## fredoche

Trs fort Jipt

Vu sous un autre angle, la 2e main semble craser un deuxime serpent



Pas trs vident  ::(: 

C'est une copie d'un bronze retrouv  Pompi
J'adore

----------


## Jipt

Dernires longueurs du de ce confinement ? Trouv sur peut-tre un chardon-Marie, et a mesure environ 15  20 mm de long max :




Vous savez ce que c'est ?

 ::coucou::

----------


## Invit

Charanon de la mauve : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lixus_pulverulentus

En fait, j'y connais rien, je suis pass par google image !
Le plus dur a t de trouver le nom franais, parce que je l'ai trouv facilement en Anglais.

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@Jipt*
Et tu utilises quoi comme apn pour faire ces photos en macro, je suppose que ce n'est pas un portable ?

----------


## Jipt

> Charanon de la mauve : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lixus_pulverulentus
> 
> En fait, j'y connais rien, je suis pass par google image !


Bien jou !
Je n'ai pas eu l'ide de l'utiliser car la dernire fois que j'ai tent cette appli, a ne m'a rien remont d'intressant.




> *@Jipt*
> Et tu utilises quoi comme apn pour faire ces photos en macro, je suppose que ce n'est pas un portable ?


Pas d'apn, c'est le bte Samsung Galaxy A40 de ma chrie, et c'est vrai que je suis assez bluff par la qualit des images.

----------


## fredoche

magnifique Jipt

----------


## Chou-ette

> hier lors de ma promenade, dans un pays hors couvre-feu :
> 
> Pice jointe 593981
> 
> Celui-ci est d'une force lgendaire, il maitrise les serpents. Derrire-lui un autre mythe lgendaire, le Mont-Blanc. Et la ville dvian
> 
> Quelqu'un saura-t-il le reconnaitre et le nommer ?


Tu es sur pour le Mont Blanc ? Depuis Lausanne je suppose et align avec Evian a me parait surprenant, ce ne serait pas plutt la Dent d'Oche ? Ou le massif l'entourant ?

----------


## skeud

J'ai trouv a dans un de mes chnes chez moi, a fait bizarre de voir une pomme  cette endroit l.

Bon aprs plusieurs recherches il semblerait que a soit la galle de chne provoque par des larves ^^.

----------


## fredoche

> Tu es sur pour le Mont Blanc ? Depuis Lausanne je suppose et align avec Evian a me parait surprenant, ce ne serait pas plutt la Dent d'Oche ? Ou le massif l'entourant ?


Oui je suis sr.

C'est depuis Morges, ici prcisment.

Si tu remontes au dbut du sujet, j'ai post une autre photo l'an dernier depuis un autre endroit de Morges. S'il y a bien un endroit o on le voit bien, c'est  Morges.

De mon balcon, je le vois aussi, mais la pointe est un peu cache.

Et de Lausanne je ne crois pas que l'on puisse le voir au niveau du lac. Mais par contre depuis les hauteurs, depuis la tour de Sauvabelin, c'est peut-tre possible. Il faudrait que je cherche dans mes photos

----------


## Jipt

Salut salut et bonne anne bonne sant, oui je sais, je suis un poil en retard, mais il faisait trop froid pour sortir et y avait rien  photographier, alors...

Aujourd'hui, sympa, pas un poil de vent, a change, et un beau soleil, retour de promenade derrire chez moi, un petit mimosa


et son grand frre  quelques mtres,


dont voici un dtail, son parfum c'est impressionnant


puis deux amandiers dont la photo ne rend pas la majest,


et enfin un truc qui m'a amus


Bonnes promenades printanires, et prenez soin de vous  ::ccool::

----------


## Marie262

Hello  tous
Quand je revois tous ces messages ce confin a fait super bizarre ! trop heureuse qu'on s'en soit sortis  ::D:  ::D: !
Mme mes chats en avaient marre que je sois l !!!!!

----------


## Sunchaser

> Hello  tous
> Quand je revois tous ces messages ce confin a fait super bizarre ! trop heureuse qu'on s'en soit sortis !
> Mme mes chats en avaient marre que je sois l !!!!!


Salut, 
Je veux pas casser l'ambiance mais bon, tu devrais tout de mme parler a tes chats, histoire qu'ils soient prts a te revoir plus souvent:
. il y a pleins de trucs autour de nous qui pourraient mal tourner: comme ici

 ::mrgreen::

----------

